# Electrical Engineer 233311 subclass 189/190



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi,

I have created this thread to share information between the electrical engineers who has already applied or planning to apply for 189 or 190. 

Please share your timeline, CDR preparation help, English scores and etc.


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

sikkandar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have created this thread to share information between the electrical engineers who has already applied or planning to apply for 189 or 190.
> 
> Please share your timeline, CDR preparation help, English scores and etc.


I am an electrical engineer and now awaiting CO contact/grant....


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

sonatpaul said:


> I am an electrical engineer and now awaiting CO contact/grant....


havent you applied for Engineers Australia assessment?
how come your CO did not ask you about that?


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

dishant22 said:


> havent you applied for Engineers Australia assessment?
> how come your CO did not ask you about that?


Actually i have done that sometime in 2016. I didnt add that info into signature.... I was waiting a better IELTS results to submit EOI. 

FYI, I got my EA assessment within a week (Degree under Washington accord, Fast track application).

Thanks & regards,
Sonat.


----------



## Monise (Jul 9, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> dishant22 said:
> 
> 
> > havent you applied for Engineers Australia assessment?
> ...


May I know if you claim with working experience points? How's your cv look like?


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

sonatpaul said:


> Actually i have done that sometime in 2016. I didnt add that info into signature.... I was waiting a better IELTS results to submit EOI.
> 
> FYI, I got my EA assessment within a week (Degree under Washington accord, Fast track application).
> 
> ...


That sounds great. Even I think i got my assessment in near around 15 days though being a CDR route. 
Has your CO being assigned or not? If yes then did he contact you after you lodged VISA application?
I can see from your signature that you have submitted form 80 and 1221. Was that asked or you just submitted it as pre-assurance?


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

dishant22 said:


> That sounds great. Even I think i got my assessment in near around 15 days though being a CDR route.
> Has your CO being assigned or not? If yes then did he contact you after you lodged VISA application?
> I can see from your signature that you have submitted form 80 and 1221. Was that asked or you just submitted it as pre-assurance?


CO will contact only after you have lodged your visa... Form 80 and 1221 was submitted as a pre-assurance...

I am sure you will get the invite in a couple of weeks..so you can do the following now to lodge the visa on the same day of invitation...

- Cleate my health declarations and go for pre-medical check up..
- Apply for PCC using EOI document...
- Prepare all documents such as ref letters, form 80 & 1221 to lodge the visa on the same of of invitation...(Form 80 and 1221 will take a week to fill up...  )

The above activities could expedite the whole process... All the best..


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

sonatpaul said:


> CO will contact only after you have lodged your visa... Form 80 and 1221 was submitted as a pre-assurance...
> 
> I am sure you will get the invite in a couple of weeks..so you can do the following now to lodge the visa on the same day of invitation...
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your advice. I will initiate the necessary actions today itself.
But FYI, I will be applying only for myself and would be travelling alone. No dependants so far.
So do I still need to fillup those form? (80 & 1221)?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

dishant22 said:


> I really appreciate your advice. I will initiate the necessary actions today itself.
> But FYI, I will be applying only for myself and would be travelling alone. No dependants so far.
> So do I still need to fillup those form? (80 & 1221)?
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Not mandatory, but your application will be processed faster if you submit the above.. You can check the DIBP website, and it mentioned like that...

You can also refer to the following pages-- > 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

sonatpaul said:


> Not mandatory, but your application will be processed faster if you submit the above.. You can check the DIBP website, and it mentioned like that...
> 
> You can also refer to the following pages-- >
> 
> ...


Well, okay then...I will do that also.
thanks


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

Does any state offering State Sponsorship for electrical Engineering

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

61459085 said:


> Does any state offering State Sponsorship for electrical Engineering
> 
> Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


Yes. NSW, VIC, TAS, QLD. 
VIC - Need IELTS ind 7
NSW - You can try
QLD - Must have registration or currently working at QLD
TAS - Need to show some employment prospect...

My opinion - Just try NSW first....


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

What is the possibility to get invite frm NSW with 55 points? And 6 in IELTS?
What about ACT? Can I apply for that state?


sonatpaul said:


> 61459085 said:
> 
> 
> > Does any state offering State Sponsorship for electrical Engineering
> ...


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

sonatpaul said:


> Yes. NSW, VIC, TAS, QLD.
> VIC - Need IELTS ind 7
> NSW - You can try
> QLD - Must have registration or currently working at QLD
> ...


Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

Any invitation for electrical with 60 Points in today's round

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## l_dm (Jul 17, 2017)

Points: 60
IELTS : 7.5, 7.5, 6.5, 6.5 
EA (Fast track) : 08.07.17
EA Outcome : 21.07.17 (contact for document on 20.07.17)
EOI : DOE 21.07.17
AWAITING INVITATION


----------



## l_dm (Jul 17, 2017)

61459085 said:


> Any invitation for electrical with 60 Points in today's round
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


whats your EOI DOE?


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

Just found out this thread so I share my timeline here.

Lodged on 24 May 2017, uploaded everything including Form 80, Form 1221 and CV.
Till now, still no communications from DIBP.

Several other Electrical Engineers submitted on a date that is similar to me got co contact already.

I am not sure what stage i am at. I wish i could get a direct grant when the grants start to flow. Finger crossed.


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

seanzyc said:


> Just found out this thread so I share my timeline here.
> 
> Lodged on 24 May 2017, uploaded everything including Form 80, Form 1221 and CV.
> Till now, still no communications from DIBP.
> ...


Wish you luck to get a direct grant..  

—————————————————
233311 | Electrical Engineer
Points: 60
30 = Age
10 = English
15 = Degree
05 = Overseas Experience
Timeline:
08/10/2016 | IELTS | (Each 7.0)
27/06/2017 | EA Assessment Application
13/07/2017 | EA Assessment Outcome (PE + RSE)
13/07/2017 | EOI Submitted | (PR-189)
Awaiting Invitation.


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

seanzyc said:


> Just found out this thread so I share my timeline here.
> 
> Lodged on 24 May 2017, uploaded everything including Form 80, Form 1221 and CV.
> Till now, still no communications from DIBP.
> ...


Have you received any calls from AHC? 

—————————————————
233311 | Electrical Engineer
Points: 60
30 = Age
10 = English
15 = Degree
05 = Overseas Experience
Timeline:
08/10/2016 | IELTS | (Each 7.0)
27/06/2017 | EA Assessment Application
13/07/2017 | EA Assessment Outcome (PE + RSE)
13/07/2017 | EOI Submitted | (PR-189)
Awaiting Invitation.


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi All,

Points claimed: Age:30; Degree:15; ILETS:10; Exp:5

The following are the documents I have submitted. Is this enough? 

*For myself*
1.	Birth Certificate
2.	Passport front + back
3.	Singapore Identification card
4.	Passport photo
5.	EA Skills assessment outcome
6.	Form 1221
7.	Form 80
8.	Employment evidence for 2 companies
a.	Reference Letter
b.	Pay slips – (3 months/year)
c.	Provident fund contribution summary (Shows contribution for each month) 
d. Tax notice
9.	IELTS results
10.	Marriage Certificate
11.	Degree certificate + Transcripts
12.	Diploma Certificate + Transcripts
13.	Singapore COC (last 13 years)
14.	Medicals Done – ‘No action required status’ (No receipts provided)

*For Spouse*
1.	Passport front + back
2.	Birth Certificate
3.	Passport photo
4.	Singapore identification card
5.	Marriage certificate
6.	Form 1221
7.	Form 80
8.	Degree Certificate + Transcripts +Internship 
9.	A Level certificate (+2 exam)
10.	IELTS –‘competent’
11.	Singapore COC (last 1 years)
12.	Indian COC
13.	Medicals Done – ‘No action required status’ (No receipts provided)

Any comments guys? Have I missed something?

Thanks & regards,


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> Have you received any calls from AHC?
> 
> 
> Sorry, what is AHC?
> But no, I didn't receive any calls nor emails etc.


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

HI Seanzyc,

I have a valid subclass 476 visa till 03-Aug-2017. Is it necessary to cancel this visa since I have applied subclass 189 visa? I currently live in Singapore and awaiting 189 approval. I visited Aus once just to validate the 476 visa. Please see my timeline below. 

Please help me on this.

Thanks & regards,


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> HI Seanzyc,
> 
> I have a valid subclass 476 visa till 03-Aug-2017. Is it necessary to cancel this visa since I have applied subclass 189 visa? I currently live in Singapore and awaiting 189 approval. I visited Aus once just to validate the 476 visa. Please see my timeline below.
> 
> ...


No I don't think you need to cancel it. If your PR is granted, it will automatically overwrite your 476 visa. 

There are plenty of Australian uni graduates applying for a PR while they are still on a student visa or 485 graduate work visa, so no need to worry.

The only thing should be avoid is applying for another temporary visa while the pr application is in pending. Not the other way around.

PS: We got invited on the same day lol. Wish us all the best of luck!!


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

seanzyc said:


> The only thing should be avoid is applying for another temporary visa while the pr application is in pending. Not the other way around.
> 
> PS: We got invited on the same day lol. Wish us all the best of luck!!


Thanks,... Some people already got contacted as per immitracker. So I hope you will get a direct grant soon ... All the best...

Just one more doubt, this temp visa is only required if I am in Australia right? Currently I live in Singapore. So no action required right?

Thanks...


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> Thanks,... Some people already got contacted as per immitracker. So I hope you will get a direct grant soon ... All the best...
> 
> Just one more doubt, this temp visa is only required if I am in Australia right? Currently I live in Singapore. So no action required right?
> 
> Thanks...



Yes. 

Did you provide your current visa info in Form 80? That is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

seanzyc said:


> Yes.
> 
> Did you provide your current visa info in Form 80? That is the only thing I can think of.


Yes I have provided that info in the form 80. Also, I am using the same immi acccount that I used to apply for 476 visa. I can still see the 476 visa stuff inside my account. So I guess they can also access that stuff...

Thanks & regards,


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi seanzyc,

I got an email from GSM Adelaide ([email protected]) today, requesting for more information. They asked for Police clearance certificate from India. But I have been living in Singapore for the past 13 years and I have provided the Singapore PCC when I lodged the application. 

Therefore, I wrote the case officer whether I still have to obtain the Indian PCC since I live in Singapore for the past 13 years. 

Also, I have applied for Indian PCC today...

Not sure what is exact reason why they have asked for my Indian PCC.


Thanks & regards,
Sonat.


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

seanzyc said:


> dishant22 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you received any calls from AHC?
> ...


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> Hi seanzyc,
> 
> I got an email from GSM Adelaide ([email protected]) today, requesting for more information. They asked for Police clearance certificate from India. But I have been living in Singapore for the past 13 years and I have provided the Singapore PCC when I lodged the application.
> 
> ...



That is a bit odd. 

The PCC requirement is"The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country." Maybe your CO used the latter criterion.

What's more, because of the recent delay, case officers are more likely to ask applicants to submit materials that are not mandatory. One example is Form 1221.

But just do whatever co wants you to do if it is not hard. They are the people granting visas :amen:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> Hi seanzyc,
> 
> I got an email from GSM Adelaide ([email protected]) today, requesting for more information. They asked for Police clearance certificate from India. But I have been living in Singapore for the past 13 years and I have provided the Singapore PCC when I lodged the application.
> 
> ...


I presume you Were born in India and then settled in Singapore 
In that case the CO will ask for the Indian PCC as India is your home country 

Cheers


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I presume you Were born in India and then settled in Singapore
> In that case the CO will ask for the Indian PCC as India is your home country
> 
> Cheers


That is what think even though it is bit strange... Hope they will ask something simple next time...


----------



## Hisham Khan (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Anyone have idea, when i can get my invitation?

233311 | Electrical Engineer
Points: 60
30 = Age
10 = English
15 = Degree
05 = 2 Years Australian Study

EOI Submitted for 189 Visa: 24/06/2017
Awaiting Invitation.

Thanks


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Bad news for us... Occupational ceilings for this year reduced to 1042 from 1254 of last year


233311 | Electrical Engineer | 60 points
Timeline:
08/10/2016 | IELTS | (Each 7.0)
27/06/2017 | EA Application
13/07/2017 | EA Outcome
13/07/2017 | EOI Submitted | (PR-189)
Awaiting Invitation.


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> Bad news for us... Occupational ceilings for this year reduced to 1042 from 1254 of last year
> 
> 
> 233311 | Electrical Engineer | 60 points
> ...


Good thing is that Electrical Engineer is not pro-rata occupation.
So 60 points are still enough for receiving invitations.


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Which are all states can sponsor electrical engineers with 55 points? Ielts 6 in each.


----------



## voraadil (Aug 6, 2017)

Did you get your invitation?
I am also electrical engg submitted eoi on 30 june 2017.


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

voraadil said:


> Did you get your invitation?
> I am also electrical engg submitted eoi on 30 june 2017.


With how much points?


233311 | Electrical Engineer | 60 points
Timeline:
08/10/2016 | IELTS | (Each 7.0)
27/06/2017 | EA Application
13/07/2017 | EA Outcome
13/07/2017 | EOI Submitted | (PR-189)
Awaiting Invitation.


----------



## voraadil (Aug 6, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> voraadil said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get your invitation?
> ...





With 60 pts , eoi on 30/6/ 2017


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

voraadil said:


> With 60 pts , eoi on 30/6/ 2017


We can expect that on 2nd round of August or 1st of September.


----------



## voraadil (Aug 6, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> voraadil said:
> 
> 
> > With 60 pts , eoi on 30/6/ 2017
> ...


I asked one agent he told me it is very hard to get invitation with 60pts, as 100 electrical engg got invitation at 70, though all before june had got invitation, and in just 2 months 100 invitation for 70 points.


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

voraadil said:


> I asked one agent he told me it is very hard to get invitation with 60pts, as 100 electrical engg got invitation at 70, though all before june had got invitation, and in just 2 months 100 invitation for 70 points.


Ohhhh...sorry...i considered 65 points.....for 60 I think you should get it by October anyhow.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

OK - done my detailed analysis - here is what I reckon: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nvitations-august-2017-a-39.html#post12982666

Regards

Tony Coates
MARN 0601801


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

voraadil said:


> I asked one agent he told me it is very hard to get invitation with 60pts, as 100 electrical engg got invitation at 70, though all before june had got invitation, and in just 2 months 100 invitation for 70 points.


That was wrong. DIBP published a wrong report and that 100 belongs to Electronics not Electrical. 

The right one has just been updated and you can see only 13 places were used.

That agent lacks basic consciousness of invitations. Electrical Engineers invited 100 people with 70 points in two rounds? Simply impossible.


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

seanzyc said:


> That was wrong. DIBP published a wrong report and that 100 belongs to Electronics not Electrical.
> 
> The right one has just been updated and you can see only 13 places were used.
> 
> That agent lacks basic consciousness of invitations. Electrical Engineers invited 100 people with 70 points in two rounds? Simply impossible.


I feel the same...... 

The 70 points is for Electronic Engineer, *NOT ELECTRICAL*


----------



## Deshantori (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi All,

I have received positive skills assessment as 233311 Electrical Engineer today. EOI Lodged with 60 points for subclass 189.

Good luck all.

________________________________

ANZSCO 233311 Electrical Engineer
Australian BE (Electrical) - 20 pts
AGE 25-30 - 30 pts
PTE A L90 R90 S73 W90 - 10 pts
60 points
EA MSA Fast Track Applied 17 July 2017
EA MSA Fast Track +ve Outcome 08 August 2017
EOI Lodged for subclass 189 with 60 points 08 August 2017
Awaiting Invitation


----------



## Deshantori (Jul 31, 2017)

Next round invite was a sure thing for 233311 Electrical Engineer applicants even with just 60 points up until June 2017 which makes me wonder whether SkillSelect algorithms allow applicants to compete within their own occupation provided there is no high overall cut-off.

In other words, if the point cut off is lowered to 60 points tonight, 60 pointers of short supplied occupations such as _233311 Electrical Engineer_ might all get invited.

Fingers crossed.

Good luck all.

________________________________

ANZSCO 233311 Electrical Engineer
Australian BE (Electrical) - 20 pts
AGE 25-30 - 30 pts
PTE A L90 R90 S73 W90 - 10 pts
60 points
EA MSA Fast Track Applied 17 July 2017
EA MSA Fast Track +ve Outcome 08 August 2017
EOI Lodged for subclass 189 with 60 points 08 August 2017
Awaiting Invitation


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

There is a hope for electrical engineers with 60 points in tonight's round?
That's what you mean


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagar Koradia (Jun 19, 2015)

There is a chance in today's round with 60 points.


----------



## Deshantori (Jul 31, 2017)

mahad_attari said:


> There is a hope for electrical engineers with 60 points in tonight's round?
> That's what you mean
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Mahad, provided my hypothesis that "SkillSelect algorithms allow applicants to compete within their own occupations" is true and accurate.

All the best.

_______________________________

ANZSCO 233311 Electrical Engineer
Australian BE (Electrical) - 20 pts
AGE 25-30 - 30 pts
PTE A L90 R90 S73 W90 - 10 pts
60 points
EA MSA Fast Track Applied 17 July 2017
EA MSA Fast Track +ve Outcome 08 August 2017
EOI Lodged for subclass 189 with 60 points 08 August 2017
Awaiting Invitation


----------



## Deshantori (Jul 31, 2017)

seanzyc said:


> That was wrong. DIBP published a wrong report and that 100 belongs to Electronics not Electrical.
> 
> The right one has just been updated and you can see only 13 places were used.
> 
> That agent lacks basic consciousness of invitations. Electrical Engineers invited 100 people with 70 points in two rounds? Simply impossible.


Indeed.

This makes me wonder whether the "70 point cut off" is a massive botch-up by SkillSelect or simply a backlog created due to 2 rounds being skipped since June.

______________________________

ANZSCO 233311 Electrical Engineer
Australian BE (Electrical) - 20 pts
AGE 25-30 - 30 pts
PTE A L90 R90 S73 W90 - 10 pts
60 points
EA MSA Fast Track Applied 17 July 2017
EA MSA Fast Track +ve Outcome 08 August 2017
EOI Lodged for subclass 189 with 60 points 08 August 2017
Awaiting Invitation


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Deshantori said:


> Indeed.
> 
> This makes me wonder whether the "70 point cut off" is a massive botch-up by SkillSelect or simply a backlog created due to 2 rounds being skipped since June.
> 
> ...


It's just a backlog. 2-4 rounds will bring things back to normal for all occupation hopefully.


----------



## mowide (Jul 27, 2017)

Any EE enigineers invited today??


----------



## Hisham Khan (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I applied for EOI on 26-June-2017 with 60 points for Visa 189.

* Occupation code - #233311
* Occupation Name - Electrical Engineer
* EOI date of effect - 26-June-2017
* Total points - 60
* Onshore.

Any idea when I will receive the invitation?

Thanks and good luck to those who have already received and all the best for those yet to receive.

Cheers!


----------



## voraadil (Aug 6, 2017)

Hisham Khan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I applied for EOI on 26-June-2017 with 60 points for Visa 189.
> 
> ...


As per agent, there are 1000 seats and outof which 966 goes to pro rata. Now only 34 seats left for non pro rata. We will get invitation only if they raise invitation limit from 1000. Otherwise no other occupation will get invitation at 60 throughout whole year.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

voraadil said:


> As per agent, there are 1000 seats and outof which 966 goes to pro rata. Now only 34 seats left for non pro rata. We will get invitation only if they raise invitation limit from 1000. Otherwise no other occupation will get invitation at 60 throughout whole year.


Most pro rata's will finish mid April at 20 rounds/year rate. So, yes after April, lot more places will free up.

But that's just theoretical assumptions, hopefully a lot more invitation places will come for non pro rata's soon. 2000/month can change and we can see lot more invite soon.


----------



## voraadil (Aug 6, 2017)

Uptill April there will be lot of pending 70pts and 65pts, so no chance for 60pts my friend.

Most pro rata's will finish mid April at 20 rounds/year rate. So, yes after April, lot more places will free up.

But that's just theoretical assumptions, hopefully a lot more invitation places will come for non pro rata's soon. 2000/month can change and we can see lot more invite soon.[/QUOTE]


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

voraadil said:


> Uptill April there will be lot of pending 70pts and 65pts, so no chance for 60pts my friend.


2000/month is not fixed or anything. It changes from month to month. 
Last year they had one 4000+/month and another 5000+/month. So, lets wait and see.

It's only been 3 rounds so far.


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

*EOI updated with 65 points*

I got my EOI points increased automatically from 60 to 65 today due to experience.
Bus as per the current scenario, I don't think I will still be able to get an invite in the next round. I am thinking to go with SS190 to have 70 points and receive the invite earlier. Should I proceed? What do you guys suggest?

Also can someone please post the link for SS190 as I am totally unaware of 190 process?


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

i thing u should wait for 189. U will gt invitation in next month and 189 process is a lot of simpler. Also u compare the processing time..

Be patient bro...


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> I got my EOI points increased automatically from 60 to 65 today due to experience.
> Bus as per the current scenario, I don't think I will still be able to get an invite in the next round. I am thinking to go with SS190 to have 70 points and receive the invite earlier. Should I proceed? What do you guys suggest?
> 
> Also can someone please post the link for SS190 as I am totally unaware of 190 process?



Each states had its own process. The easiest state would be NSW.
You just tick the NSW 190 in EOI and wait for NSW government send the invitation to you by email. Then you follow the link in the email to apply for the state nomination by NSW. Upon approval, nsw will invite you through EOI system and you can then apply for the visa.

But I think you'll be fine with 189 if you wait for one or two months more.
1000 invites per round cannot be permanent. Eventually it'll come back to 2000.


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

seanzyc said:


> Each states had its own process. The easiest state would be NSW.
> You just tick the NSW 190 in EOI and wait for NSW government send the invitation to you by email. Then you follow the link in the email to apply for the state nomination by NSW. Upon approval, nsw will invite you through EOI system and you can then apply for the visa.
> 
> But I think you'll be fine with 189 if you wait for one or two months more.
> 1000 invites per round cannot be permanent. Eventually it'll come back to 2000.





sonatpaul said:


> i thing u should wait for 189. U will gt invitation in next month and 189 process is a lot of simpler. Also u compare the processing time..
> 
> Be patient bro...


Thanks both of you. I will wait for it.


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

Guys any idea about next round. Are they gonna invite with 60 points cause it's been 3 rounds and only 18 invites have been sent so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

All the Best guys for today's round

About to begin in 7 Minutes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Any electrical engineer 233311 got invited today? 


233311 | 65 points | Awaiting Invitation


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Any chance to get NSW invite with 55+5 points for 233311 with proficient English?


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

I think it is still at 70 will take some more time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

Any news about electrical engineer points cut off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

mahad_attari said:


> Any news about electrical engineer points cut off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If there were any 65 invites to pro rata, and we believe there were, this means that non Pro ratas were all invited down to 70 points up to the time of invite - midnight 23rd August 2017 -if there were any 70 pointers not invited, this means that no-one got an invite at 65 points

Regards

Tony


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> If there were any 65 invites to pro rata, and we believe there were, this means that non Pro ratas were all invited down to 70 points up to the time of invite - midnight 23rd August 2017 -if there were any 70 pointers not invited, this means that no-one got an invite at 65 points
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzybwoy (Aug 29, 2017)

*EXPERTS PLEASE HELP:
*

*My Situation:*

Profession: Electrical Engineer
Education: Bachelors in Electrical & Electronics (India), Master in Control & Electronics (UK)
Working: From last 3.5 years in Middle East as Elec Engineer

*Want to claim following points:*

Age: 30
Education: 15 on bachelors degree
IELTS: Working to get 20 points (I know it's difficult)
Total: 65 points

*Question:
*
My dilemma is, shall I claim points for Work Experience or not? Because, claiming these points means I have to go through process of CDR, company agreements, pay slips etc etc., which is both time consuming and frustrating.

What you guys think is the best way to move forward?


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

Rizzybwoy said:


> *EXPERTS PLEASE HELP:
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Are you done with EA skill assessment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Rizzybwoy said:


> *EXPERTS PLEASE HELP:
> *
> 
> *My Situation:*
> ...


1. How much points will you get for employment? 5 i guess after some years of deduction. I would say claim those points
2. Try PTE instead of IELTS. PTE has more chance for getting 20 points. you need to secure 79+ in all modules


----------



## Rizzybwoy (Aug 29, 2017)

satti said:


> Are you done with EA skill assessment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. I didn't do my EA skill assessment yet.


----------



## Rizzybwoy (Aug 29, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> 1. How much points will you get for employment? 5 i guess after some years of deduction. I would say claim those points
> 2. Try PTE instead of IELTS. PTE has more chance for getting 20 points. you need to secure 79+ in all modules


My concern is the time and effort it takes to do that, assuming that i need to get accessed my experience from EA. That's the reason I'm planning to stay away from claiming those points. And, i guess I will go for PTE.


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

Rizzybwoy said:


> No. I didn't do my EA skill assessment yet.




I dont know if your qualification comes under any of the accords, if not than u have to make the CDR regardless you want to gain points from your work experience or not and if u make your Carrer episode based on your work experience u have to get the employment evidence as per EA requirements. I hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

Rizzybwoy said:


> My concern is the time and effort it takes to do that, assuming that i need to get accessed my experience from EA. That's the reason I'm planning to stay away from claiming those points. And, i guess I will go for PTE.




It is not mandatory to get your work experience assessed by EA, the only thing mandatory is qualification assessment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzybwoy (Aug 29, 2017)

satti said:


> I dont know if your qualification comes under any of the accords, if not than u have to make the CDR regardless you want to gain points from your work experience or not and if u make your Carrer episode based on your work experience u have to get the employment evidence as per EA requirements. I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm claiming Education points based on Indian Bachelor's degree, that I guess is non-accredited. So, I need CDR at any cost. Sigh!


----------



## Rizzybwoy (Aug 29, 2017)

satti said:


> It is not mandatory to get your work experience assessed by EA, the only thing mandatory is qualification assessment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean I can still claim points for experience without get accessed by EA? I don't require to produce any extra documents to support my claim? I have Middle East Residency stamped on my passport where my profession is clearly written as Electrical Engineer.


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

Rizzybwoy said:


> You mean I can still claim points for experience without get accessed by EA? I don't require to produce any extra documents to support my claim? I have Middle East Residency stamped on my passport where my profession is clearly written as Electrical Engineer.




What I am trying to say is you can directly send your employment docs to DIBP to prove your work ex after u get the invitaion, EA assessment for work experience is not necessary. You will need to get the employment documents anyways assuming that you career episodes are based on your professional work experience, so to answer your actual question you should claim points for experience because you already would have the required documents.
P.S. I also work in middle east as an electrical engineer and already done with EA and skill select just waiting for invitation which seems impossible to get with 60 points this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzybwoy (Aug 29, 2017)

satti said:


> Rizzybwoy said:
> 
> 
> > You mean I can still claim points for experience without get accessed by EA? I don't require to produce any extra documents to support my claim? I have Middle East Residency stamped on my passport where my profession is clearly written as Electrical Engineer.
> ...


Got it bro, thank you! I'm keen to see how your application progress, best of luck


----------



## Rizzybwoy (Aug 29, 2017)

satti said:


> Rizzybwoy said:
> 
> 
> > You mean I can still claim points for experience without get accessed by EA? I don't require to produce any extra documents to support my claim? I have Middle East Residency stamped on my passport where my profession is clearly written as Electrical Engineer.
> ...


And, what are the documents you sent to DIBP to claim your Middle East experience?


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

Here is a quick summary of the effect of 1750 for 6th September 2017:

1 It means absolutely nothing to Accountants, Auditors and probably nothing for ICT business analysts for this program year.

2 no more 489 family Invitations for pro rata occupations, except maybe for electronics engineers

3 All 65 point Telecomm Engineers, and other non-pros, being invited with DOE of up to about early August 2017. 

4 All pro rata occupations getting their full invite - Except for maybe electronics engineers as they may keep up with the 65 point main 189 DOE (which should get to early August 2017.

5 All pro rata 65 point backlogs should be easier to predict by getting their full quota each round.

Invitation round for 20th September 2017:

All 65 pointers for non-pros invited up to 20th September 2017 with maybe all the 60 point non pros up to some time in late June early July 2017

Regards


Tony


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

61459085 said:


> Here is a quick summary of the effect of 1750 for 6th September 2017:
> 
> 1 It means absolutely nothing to Accountants, Auditors and probably nothing for ICT business analysts for this program year.
> 
> ...




from other forum 
It might help us to know the status

ALL THE BEST


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

61459085 said:


> Here is a quick summary of the effect of 1750 for 6th September 2017:
> 
> 1 It means absolutely nothing to Accountants, Auditors and probably nothing for ICT business analysts for this program year.
> 
> ...




I applied on 24 july with 60 points you think i have a chance in September 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

mahad_attari said:


> I applied on 24 july with 60 points you think i have a chance in September
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


small chance, better chance in October if the numbers stay at least around 1400 for October rounds

Regards

Tony


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> small chance, better chance in October if the numbers stay at least around 1400 for October rounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

I already started preparations for achieving 79+ in PTE looking the previous scenario. Should I stop now? 
Doe 10 aug. 


233311 | 65 points | Awaiting Invitation


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> I already started preparations for achieving 79+ in PTE looking the previous scenario. Should I stop now?
> Doe 10 aug.
> 
> 
> 233311 | 65 points | Awaiting Invitation


I reckon you will get invited in 3 days or 17 days - but you never know so always best to prepare for improvement.

Regards

Tony


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> I reckon you will get invited in 3 days or 17 days - but you never know so always best to prepare for improvement.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thank You Sir. 


233311 | 65 points | Awaiting Invitation


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

Hy tony
There is a website which says that DOE for electrical engineer is 21st January 2017 with 65 points but last year all electrical engineers with 60 points were cleared with seats remaining 
What you say about that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

mahad_attari said:


> Hy tony
> There is a website which says that DOE for electrical engineer is 21st January 2017 with 65 points but last year all electrical engineers with 60 points were cleared with seats remaining
> What you say about that
> 
> ...


Impossible I say


Maybe getting mixed up with Network Professional 2631 - that has DOE for 65 points at 21st January 2017 in the 23rd August invitation round and that is correct

Regards

Tony


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Impossible I say
> 
> 
> Maybe getting mixed up with Network Professional 2631 - that has DOE for 65 points at 21st January 2017 in the 23rd August invitation round and that is correct
> ...


I got it

They are looking at the first DOE on the DIBP website that shows 189 DOE as 21st January 2017 and they are assuming that is the DOE for all non pros - but if you compare it to the DOE for Network Professionals, you can see in is a Pro rata DOE

Regards

Tony


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

You think i stand a chance in next round with 60 points DOE 24 july 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

Any update guys??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

65. Doe 10.08.17......Not invited..  
Last cutoff at 31.07.17


233311 | 65 points | Awaiting Invitation


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> 65. Doe 10.08.17......Not invited..
> Last cutoff at 31.07.17
> 
> 
> 233311 | 65 points | Awaiting Invitation




You will receive invitation in this round i hope cause all other non pros are receiving with 65
Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

mahad_attari said:


> You will receive invitation in this round i hope cause all other non pros are receiving with 65
> Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This round? 
No man... Did not received it.. Checked it twice already... 
Maybe next round.. Hopefully


233311 | 65 points | Awaiting Invitation


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> This round?
> No man... Did not received it.. Checked it twice already...
> Maybe next round.. Hopefully
> 
> ...




Did you get the invite mate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyTheBoyy (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi guys
Just thought to share my current standing:

189
Electrical Engineer | 233311
65 points
Expression OI submitted on 20 August 2017
Awaiting invitation

Anyone have any predictions about my case? I see similar cases to mine but none of them have confirmed any invitation yet.

Thank you all and good luck to everybody.


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

I received my grant this afternoon. Lodged on 24 May and direct grant. I have not even received a commencement email. The co team is Adelaide. 


Hope everybody gets their grants soon!!!

通过我的 ONEPLUS A5000 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## rumzu87 (Jan 17, 2016)

Dear

What are the chances in next draw on 20.09.2017
Could you please kindly reply back ?

My details:
EOI date: 07/09/2017
Visa - 189
Points: 60
Skill - 233311 Electrical Engineer


My details:
EOI date: 11/09/2017
Visa - 190
Points: 65
Skill - 233311 Electrical Engineer


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

seanzyc said:


> I received my grant this afternoon. Lodged on 24 May and direct grant. I have not even received a commencement email. The co team is Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Hope everybody gets their grants soon!!!
> ...


Congratulations for the grant...!!! 


233311 | 65 points | Awaiting Invitation


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

Dear All,

I received my grant today... I wish all of you to get your grant soon... All the best.

Thanks & regards,
Sonat.


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When did you received your invitation and what was your score 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

mahad_attari said:


> When did you received your invitation and what was your score
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


please see my signature...


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

sonatpaul said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received my grant today... I wish all of you to get your grant soon... All the best.
> 
> ...


Hearty Congratulations... Best luck for future..


----------



## nahid (Jul 19, 2017)

Any idea about 60 points holders....when we might get the invitation?? what is DOE by the way.

Code 233311 Electrical Engineer
EOI submitted 02/07/2017
Points 60


----------



## mowide (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi guys,
I got my grant today, 3:41 AEST. Many thanks everyone in this forum. I have got lots of help from you all.

Occupation: Electrical Engineer (233311)
points: 70
invitation: Aug 23rd 2017
Grant: Sep 27th 2017


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mowide said:


> Hi guys,
> I got my grant today, 3:41 AEST. Many thanks everyone in this forum. I have got lots of help from you all.
> 
> Occupation: Electrical Engineer (233311)
> ...


Congrats !!!!


----------



## nahid (Jul 19, 2017)

mowide said:


> Hi guys,
> I got my grant today, 3:41 AEST. Many thanks everyone in this forum. I have got lots of help from you all.
> 
> Occupation: Electrical Engineer (233311)
> ...


Damn..that was quick....congrats....how long it took to get the invitation?


----------



## Deshantori (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi All,

FYI, I was invited on the 20th of September.

Best of luck. :thumb:


----------



## Deshantori (Jul 31, 2017)

mowide said:


> Hi guys,
> I got my grant today, 3:41 AEST. Many thanks everyone in this forum. I have got lots of help from you all.
> 
> Occupation: Electrical Engineer (233311)
> ...


Congrats mate 

I too have lodged onshore.

Was it a direct grant?

If not, when did the CO contact you first?

Do you mind sharing your document list?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Deshantori (Jul 31, 2017)

nahid said:


> Damn..that was quick....congrats....how long it took to get the invitation?



Not really. 
Things have slowed down quite a bit since the massive manpower cut in the visa section of DIBP in June.


Electrical Engineers applying onshore were receiving grants as soon as within two working days after lodgement. My friend received his in two days last year.

Another friend of mine received his on the 8th working day in Feb.

Both are Bangladeshis.


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Deshantori said:


> Not really.
> Things have slowed down quite a bit since the massive manpower cut in the visa section of DIBP in June.
> 
> 
> ...


And what is the scenario for offshore people?


----------



## Deshantori (Jul 31, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> And what is the scenario for offshore people?


As per immitracker data, the quickest grant was in 22 CALENDAR days across all occupations (both onshore and offshore) since the DIBP manpower cull.

Mind you the immitracker data is based on self-reporting and the sample size is very small.

The best bet would be to front load ALL documents instead of waiting on the CO to request outstanding documents.


----------



## DHunter (Jan 13, 2016)

Has anyone been invited this round?


----------



## Mr. Hardik Patel (Jan 2, 2014)

seanzyc said:


> I received my grant this afternoon. Lodged on 24 May and direct grant. I have not even received a commencement email. The co team is Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Hope everybody gets their grants soon!!!
> ...


Congrates


----------



## Sagar Koradia (Jun 19, 2015)

*Skilled Independent Visa 189 - Approval*

Hi Guys,

I received my visa grant today for SC 189.

Thanks & Best of Luck
Sagar


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Sagar Koradia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats mate. 

How many points you were having and when you lodge for visa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagar Koradia (Jun 19, 2015)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> How many points you were having and when you lodge for visa.
> 
> ...


60 points


----------



## DHunter (Jan 13, 2016)

Sagar Koradia said:


> malik.afnan134 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats mate.
> ...


Congratulations! When did you apply?


----------



## saatheesh (Aug 17, 2016)

HI... i am satheesh .. I am an Electrical Enggineer with 9 years of experience. I heard we need Electrical license to work in Australia. To get we need to do 4 years of apprenticeship. Then how we can work there as an Electrical Engg.? Please someone guide me.


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

saatheesh said:


> HI... i am satheesh .. I am an Electrical Enggineer with 9 years of experience. I heard we need Electrical license to work in Australia. To get we need to do 4 years of apprenticeship. Then how we can work there as an Electrical Engg.? Please someone guide me.


You need to do skill assessment with Engineers Australia. There is no such rules like apprentice. You can apply for 189, if you have minimum eligibility score 60. Check www.border.gov.au for any visa related details.


----------



## KK12 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi bro,
I am electrical engineer with 55 points.
Could you suggest which option is faster for me 190 or 489 . I don?t have any idea 
please share your opinion as I don?t have much information about it.
Many thanks


----------



## ukindian (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I have entered the EOI with 65 points. I have applied under Software engineer category. My Consultant has told me that I can get 5 points for my spouse if she get 6 Bands in IELTS and if she get her academic certificates assessed by Engineers Australia.

My wife got 6 bands in IELTs. She is currently doing her PDH in electrical engineering. To claim 5 points, is it required for my wife to have work experience or only assessment of Australia Engineers in work experience sufficient ? 


Regards, 
Dreamer.


----------



## khadija1986 (Nov 16, 2017)

Sagar Koradia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received my visa grant today for SC 189.
> 
> ...


Hi did you get invited for 189 or 190?
I submitted EOI for 189 on 28/10/2017 with 60 points. I just asked if I should submit EOI for 190 too.


----------



## spalle (Sep 28, 2017)

*Skill Assessment help*

Hi,

I am planning to submit for skill assessment on 1st of Dec, what is the timeline normally during holidays even if I choose fast track? 

Is CDR sufficient or RSE also needed for points consideration for 189 visa? what is difference in points calculation? I have 9+ years experience

Another general question, my ielts score is L-8.5, S-8, W-6.5, R-7, bandscore 7.5, according to points calculator I should be eligible for 10 points?

Thanks

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Electrical Engineer
9+ years Experience
IELTS bandscore: 7.5
Planning for 189 Visa
Skill assessment: not initiated.


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

spalle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to submit for skill assessment on 1st of Dec, what is the timeline normally during holidays even if I choose fast track?
> 
> ...


I applied through fast track. It took 1 month for me to get outcome. 
CDR is enough. 
You need to get 7 in each section to get 10 points. 8 in each section give you 20 points.


----------



## spalle (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

did someone get invited from NSW 233311 this year ? (any points)


----------



## spalle (Sep 28, 2017)

In continuation to my previous queries, What documentary evidence of employment has to be provided? Is offer letter sufficient? Is there any specific format or document that I need to submit in?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Electrical Engineer
9+ years Experience
IELTS bandscore: 7.5
Planning for 189 Visa
Skill assessment: not initiated.


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

spalle said:


> In continuation to my previous queries, What documentary evidence of employment has to be provided? Is offer letter sufficient? Is there any specific format or document that I need to submit in?
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


You need to get roles and responsibility letter from the employer or you can get statutory declaration of your roles and responsibility.


----------



## carsilvajunior (May 23, 2017)

Hello there,

How long do you guys think it will take for me to get an invitation, I submitted my EOI with 65 points on the 26/10/2017 ?

Thank you!


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

carsilvajunior said:


> Hello there,
> 
> How long do you guys think it will take for me to get an invitation, I submitted my EOI with 65 points on the 26/10/2017 ?
> 
> Thank you!


With 65 points, I guess you should receive invite shortly within couple of draws. You can refer the skill select page here for invitations

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2

Regards
Hardi


----------



## spalle (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks..


----------



## noelvarghesephilip (Oct 5, 2017)

Guys,any chance for Invites with 60 points? before fiscal year finishes ? (before july 2018) Say if someone was to fill EOI by February only. If not this year cycle,then what about next?

PTE 20
Education 15
Age 25


----------



## Haridx (Oct 17, 2017)

Hello all

I wanted a clarification. I am applying for skills assessment this month from engineers australia. My points add upto 60 currently. My spouse is also electrical engineer. She doesnt have experience in electrical job that we can use. So my question is can we apply for skill assessment for my wife using academic qualifications only??? If its succesful i can get 5 points from it right? For both our qualification we have to go through the CDR route for assessment


----------



## tariqnawazkhan (Jun 3, 2013)

I have 65 points for 189 .. How long is it taking for Electrical ENgineerrs 233311 to get invite...


----------



## carsilvajunior (May 23, 2017)

Haridx said:


> Hello all
> 
> I wanted a clarification. I am applying for skills assessment this month from engineers australia. My points add upto 60 currently. My spouse is also electrical engineer. She doesnt have experience in electrical job that we can use. So my question is can we apply for skill assessment for my wife using academic qualifications only??? If its succesful i can get 5 points from it right? For both our qualification we have to go through the CDR route for assessment


Yes. I had a positive outcome with zero work experience in the field. Only used academic cases and projects.


----------



## khadija1986 (Nov 16, 2017)

khadija1986 said:


> Hi did you get invited for 189 or 190?
> I submitted EOI for 189 on 28/10/2017 with 60 points. I just asked if I should submit EOI for 190 too.


Hi, I also submitted on 28/10/2017. Still nothing. Next invitation round result is not published yet which is on 09/11/2017. Let's have finger crossed.


----------



## tgeorgejithin (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi guys..
I am yet to start skill assessments. I am eligible to claim 65 points (Age:30 points, Education:15 points, Language: 20 points) and currently working as a substation design engineer(233311) with around 2.5 years experience. Will i be able to get an invite/grant before 2018 July if i lodge the application for skill assessment by January 2018?


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

I have submitted my EOI for visa subclass 190 NSW with 70 Points and for 189 with 65 on 26 Nov 2017 as Electrical Engineer.
What are the chances of getting invitation? NSW has issued very less invitations for 190 visa this year.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Haridx (Oct 17, 2017)

carsilvajunior said:


> Haridx said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all
> ...



Thanks for the info


----------



## Haridx (Oct 17, 2017)

I have some more questions about the skills assessment. Please help if you can

1. I have to apply for the assessment this month. I have produced all the experience certificates and pay slips but it might be difficult to get bank statements as i didnt receive the salary on account. Would they specifically ask for bank statements??

2. According to the engineer Australia booklet thr documents needed for assesing work experience is updated it reuires forms and documents from a third party agency or ministry of labour. Any thoughts about that??

3. I have misplaced 2 marklists which show that i cleared 2 subjects on backlogs. I have the consolidated certificate though which shows that i passed all semesters. is that enough or should i wait for the mark list ( it will take approximately 2 months to get a duplicate of that) 

4. Should i get academic transcript ? The university mails the academic transcript directly to the organisation upon the Student request. Will the degree certificate and consolidated certificate suffice?

My agent is really not communicating regarding these queries. So i was thinking about severing ties with the agency and just do it by myself It would be such a help if someone could clear these doubts.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Haridx said:


> I have some more questions about the skills assessment. Please help if you can
> 
> 1. I have to apply for the assessment this month. I have produced all the experience certificates and pay slips but it might be difficult to get bank statements as i didnt receive the salary on account. Would they specifically ask for bank statements??
> 
> ...


1) if u didnt get your pay in bank account get a letter from your company mentioning the time span and also that they paid you in cash.

2)third party evidence can be your income tax returns or old age benefit funds etc 

3)if your consolidated certificate has the names of all the subjects which you studied (regardless of when u passed them) in your degree and it shows that you have passed all of them then you can use it 

4) you should get the academic transcript.

best of luck


----------



## RehanAli (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi My name is Rehan and i am electrical engineer currently working in UAE. I have 5.4 years experience in Electrical substation works, and mostly projects duration is between 10 to 12 months, please advise how i should write career episodes and which dates of the projects i shall mention!

shall i write the recent 3 or in between, i am totally confused.


Best Regards,
Rehan


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

RehanAli said:


> Hi My name is Rehan and i am electrical engineer currently working in UAE. I have 5.4 years experience in Electrical substation works, and mostly projects duration is between 10 to 12 months, please advise how i should write career episodes and which dates of the projects i shall mention!
> 
> shall i write the recent 3 or in between, i am totally confused.
> 
> ...


you can write your career episodes on any of your projects from job or academic but it should demonstrate the competencies of the electrical engineer professional engineer mentioned in anzsco specifications. Best of luck


----------



## RehanAli (Aug 25, 2017)

Thank you very much for your profound response, please clarify the following:

I can write about my previous 3 projects, which i have carried out in 2017 (started in feb and still going on), 2016 & 2017. these projects are all 1 year duration projects.

Please clarify, in which phase EA awards the points and how they award the points!

If career episode demonstrated only 3 years experience so they will assess points based on cv for remaining years.

How fast Engineers Australia assesses?

At present as per my calculation my score is:

Age (30 Points)
Education (15 Points)
Experience (10 points) for 5 years experience
IELTS L8S8R6W7.5 (0 Points) 4 attempts 

Please also advise how can i claim for full points for my work experience.

*<snip>removed contact information*

Best Regards,
Rehan


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

RehanAli said:


> Thank you very much for your profound response, please clarify the following:
> 
> I can write about my previous 3 projects, which i have carried out in 2017 (started in feb and still going on), 2016 & 2017. these projects are all 1 year duration projects.
> 
> ...


EA does not award the points they only assess your skills. if your career episodes and reference letter from your company mentioning your roles and responsibilities are relevant to the competencies mentioned in anzsco code then all your experience will be assessed positively.


----------



## tgeorgejithin (Dec 1, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> EA does not award the points they only assess your skills. if your career episodes and reference letter from your company mentioning your roles and responsibilities are relevant to the competencies mentioned in anzsco code then all your experience will be assessed positively.


Is it mandatory to get the reference letter through HR? Or, can I just get it from my manager, indicating roles and responsibilities? 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravkapoor03 (Dec 18, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> Actually i have done that sometime in 2016. I didnt add that info into signature.... I was waiting a better IELTS results to submit EOI.
> 
> FYI, I got my EA assessment within a week (Degree under Washington accord, Fast track application).
> 
> ...


Hey, my nominated occupation is engineering technologist, I have following queries:

1. English language test is required for the skill assessment ?
2. Can I give PTE instead of IELTS ?


----------



## spalle (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi,

Did the round on 22nd Nov take place? I don't see any electrical engineers sent invites in past few months. Did any electrical engineers get the invite in last 3 months? what was the points ceiling in your case?


----------



## Haridx (Oct 17, 2017)

Well i check skillselect every now and then.electrical engineer occupation has seen slow update in skillselect.went up from 158 to 164 or something last week itself


----------



## khadija1986 (Nov 16, 2017)

spalle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did the round on 22nd Nov take place? I don't see any electrical engineers sent invites in past few months. Did any electrical engineers get the invite in last 3 months? what was the points ceiling in your case?


Hi, I submitted my EOI with 60 points for Electrical Engineer 233311 on 28/10/2017. Still no invitation. But I heard from my consultant that it takes 3-4 round to get an invitation for Electrical Engineer. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

tgeorgejithin said:


> Is it mandatory to get the reference letter through HR? Or, can I just get it from my manager, indicating roles and responsibilities?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


you can sign it from your manager on companys official letterhead


----------



## tgeorgejithin (Dec 1, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> you can sign it from your manager on companys official letterhead


Thanks Umar

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Guys any electrical engineers invited in today’s round.

Last year even with 60 points it was very easy to get invited now the things changed. Shall we expect that the things will get back to normal. What’s your views 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

_What are the changes of getting 189 invitation for Electrical Engineer with 60 points?
Age: 30
Education: 15
Experience: 15 (by 4th-Jan-2018)
IELTS: 8/8/6.5/6.5(L/R/W/S): 0 Points
Let me know if anyone got invite with 60points? What are the timelines?_


----------



## vishal.j.dhalani (Aug 19, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> _What are the changes of getting 189 invitation for Electrical Engineer with 60 points?
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Experience: 15 (by 4th-Jan-2018)
> ...


It may take 6 months to receive invitation with 60 points. I have submitted with same points on 04th Sept 2017.. Better try to increase English score with PTE-A.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> _What are the changes of getting 189 invitation for Electrical Engineer with 60 points?
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> ...




Next round invites were for sure before 21 June 2017. As of now we cannot say unless DIBP has plan to invite 60 pointers this year.


If they want to invite they will increase the round limits to huge levels, around 2500 per round for two rounds and then maintaining at least 1500 per round.

I am also on same board with 60 points and DOE 4 July 17




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajat5wea (Dec 7, 2017)

no not like that still you will get invitations easy for Electrical engineer but the thing is it is delayed from Migration Department don't worry you will get it if you have 60 points all the best


----------



## DHunter (Jan 13, 2016)

If the backlog of 60 pointers is huge, there will be a possibility that we have to wait until next financial year.


----------



## spalle (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi,

From the invitation round date, if invited how soon do you get notification of invitation? I mean the invitation round was on 22nd Nov, if invited whats the time period to get official notification of the same.


----------



## ramontubero28 (Sep 23, 2017)

spalle said:


> Hi,
> 
> From the invitation round date, if invited how soon do you get notification of invitation? I mean the invitation round was on 22nd Nov, if invited whats the time period to get official notification of the same.


it's almost instantaneous. i got the email at 12.04am (ACT time) of the invitation round date.


----------



## Vani Reddy (Jan 18, 2018)

*Vani*

Hi I a applied for my EOI for 189 with 60 points in electrical and awaiting for invitation. Can anyone say how much time I need to wait and my visa is expiring on 22nd march 2018


----------



## QFMALIK (Nov 21, 2017)

*Help needed 233311-Electrical Engineer*

Dear All,

Need your help in understanding the invitation rounds result displayed it never shows points or field of "Electrical Engineer".
What is the cutoff of for Electrical Engineers ?


Kind Regards,

Completing my documents are Skill Assessment.

Malik


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

QFMALIK said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Before start of this program year, that is in June 2017 cut off for Electrical Engineer Was 60 points, but now only people with 75 points are getting invite irrespective of their occupation. 

So it means if you want to secure invitation in current time then you must have 75 points.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QFMALIK (Nov 21, 2017)

Dear Afnan,

Thank you for your prompt response.

I have currently 70 points & have attempted IELTS again hoping for a better result.

Can you please comment, why the no.of invitations have decreased drastically?

Many Thanks,
Malik


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

QFMALIK said:


> Dear Afnan,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No one knows why they have reduced the invitation cap, although they were inviting good numbers until October from November all this low numbers started. 

May be they have any future plans, because of they are trying to fix some thing I don’t think it will take this Much time.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QFMALIK (Nov 21, 2017)

Thank you brother Afnan,you are of great help.

What do you advice should I apply for fast track assessment from Engineer Australia of taking into consideration the current situation proceed with normal application.

Regards,
Malik


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

QFMALIK said:


> Thank you brother Afnan,you are of great help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you share your points breakdown,
If you can increase your points to 75 or 80 by getting more points in English then go for fast track assessment and lodge the EOI immediately. No one know what’s going to be happen in next rounds.

Thanks 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QFMALIK (Nov 21, 2017)

Dear Afnan,

Please see the points breakdown.

Points Breakdown!

Age - 29 - 30 Points
IELTS - Proficient - 10 Points
Experience - 10 Years - 15 Points
Education - B.E (Electrical) - 15 Points

Total = 70 Points

reappear in IELTS on 20th Jan for having 20 points.


Many Thanks,Malik


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

QFMALIK said:


> Dear Afnan,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yours and mine is same profile.

We hope the pattern get changed and all 70 pointers and even 60 and 65 gets invited.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spalle (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi,

Need quick help,

Planning to submit EOI today, had few doubts while submitting the application.
Family Members
1. Currently it is myself & my husband planning for Australia, incase in future if we want dependents to be added like children if born outside India in such case is it required now itself to specify i.e Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? should I select yes?
2. I am selecting yes for Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*

Education History
1. Should I select Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology? I have Bach of Eng degree for Electrical & Electronics Engineering. And have completed assessment for Electrical Engineer by EA.

Employment
1. How to write position? normally there are 2 titles within organisation for Ex: I am currently working was Program Manager for Wind Turbine Platform in Engineering but internal title in Leads Engineer- Systems Engineering. Which title to opt when filling position?

Thanks in advance for your quick reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

spalle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need quick help,
> 
> ...


1. YES
2. YES

This is meant to add those who are already there and not future offspring 
So in your case only husband

Education
1. YES

Employment 
1. Give the designation given in your payslips

Cheers


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

spalle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need quick help,
> 
> ...




For 1 and 2 point you can select yes. In education history you can choose bachelor degree in science business and technology and then in course name you can write B. Tech ( Electrical and Electronic Engr)

If there are not any promotion or changes in your job title, give your position as mentioned in reference letter submitted to EA, because you will submit that in future for Visa purpose.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spalle (Sep 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. YES
> 2. YES
> 
> This is meant to add those who are already there and not future offspring
> ...


Thanks for your quick reply


----------



## spalle (Sep 28, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> For 1 and 2 point you can select yes. In education history you can choose bachelor degree in science business and technology and then in course name you can write B. Tech ( Electrical and Electronic Engr)
> 
> If there are not any promotion or changes in your job title, give your position as mentioned in reference letter submitted to EA, because you will submit that in future for Visa purpose.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your quick reply, again if it only my husband, is it not enough to select yes for 2 alone?


----------



## QFMALIK (Nov 21, 2017)

Dear All,

I am applying for my skill assessment from Engineer Australia & request clarification on the below :

1.What is the relevance & advantages of getting "Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment" done from engineer Australia ?

2.If I opt for this along with standards CDR's will it impact the timeline ?

Regards,
Q.F Malik


----------



## Saaho (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi, 

I am planning to prepare CDR reports for assessment of my qualification and as well as my skills for the occupation professional electrical engineer. 
But the problem is, I am graduated in the discipline of Power systems Engineering (B.tech 4 years course) as per my knowledge this is relevant to electrical engineering course. If I apply for assessment as electrical engineering will i get an outcome as electrical engineer or will they reject it.
Experts need your suggestion on this please.


----------



## tgeorgejithin (Dec 1, 2017)

prasadvarma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to prepare CDR reports for assessment of my qualification and as well as my skills for the occupation professional electrical engineer.
> But the problem is, I am graduated in the discipline of Power systems Engineering (B.tech 4 years course) as per my knowledge this is relevant to electrical engineering course. If I apply for assessment as electrical engineering will i get an outcome as electrical engineer or will they reject it.
> Experts need your suggestion on this please.


If your job and academics complies with the the roles and responsibilities which are given in the anzcosearch website for 233311, then i think you might get a positive result.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## QFMALIK (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi All,
Is there any place where you can whether the invitation to particular professions is been granted?
I am new to this process & curious about Electrical Engineer invited for the past 2 months rounds?
Please help.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

QFMALIK said:


> Hi All,
> Is there any place where you can whether the invitation to particular professions is been granted?
> I am new to this process & curious about Electrical Engineer invited for the past 2 months rounds?
> Please help.




Yes you can have some understanding of system through my immitracker, where people use to update their cases.

By the way, now how many points you have 

If you are with 75 or 80 then tomorrow invite is certain for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QFMALIK (Nov 21, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Yes you can have some understanding of system through my immitracker, where people use to update their cases.
> 
> By the way, now how many points you have
> 
> ...


Dear Brother Afnan,
I am stuck at 70,I am also in Jeddah,KSA.

Regards,


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

QFMALIK said:


> Dear Brother Afnan,
> 
> I am stuck at 70,I am also in Jeddah,KSA.
> 
> ...




Brother, Did you finish your assessment and what is breakdown for points 

You can join what’s app group of electrical engineers just pm me your mobile number 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeorgejithin (Dec 1, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Brother, Did you finish your assessment and what is breakdown for points
> 
> You can join what’s app group of electrical engineers just pm me your mobile number
> 
> ...


Dear afnan, could you please add me to the qhatsapp group for electrical engineers?
Currently I dont have the permission to send personal messages..

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Brother, Did you finish your assessment and what is breakdown for points
> 
> You can join what’s app group of electrical engineers just pm me your mobile number
> 
> ...


Hi Afnan, could you please add me to the What's app group of electrical engineering as well? 
My mobile number is: <*SNIP*> S*ee "inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
By the way, I have a question that still wondering about skill assessment, hope someone can help

I am getting the Bachelor of Electrical Engineering in Australia so in the degree, It would definitely be Bachelor of Electrical Engineering. However, the thing is my second major is Telecommunication so there are also some subjects about telecommunication in the academic transcript

1. About the process of assessment, would we select the occupation first before sending application form to Engineer Australia? Then wait for it to accept our desired occupation selections? 
Hence then, I can get assessed for 2 different occupations (electrical and telecommunication engineering) as I want? 

2. If I am able to get assessed for 2 occupations, can I send 2 different EOI for 2 different occupations at the same time? 
And ideally saying, both 2 will be invited, would the second invitation will override will override the first invitation? 

3. Do electrical engineering have more potential opportunity to get PR than telecommunication engineering in this cohort opinion? 

Then applying for both 2 occupations would be a time-consuming process and will cost a lot of valuable money? 

Regard


----------



## tgeorgejithin (Dec 1, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Brother, Did you finish your assessment and what is breakdown for points
> 
> You can join what’s app group of electrical engineers just pm me your mobile number
> 
> ...


My whatsapp number <*SNIP*> *"inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamindu (Feb 25, 2018)

*Electrical Engineer 190 for 60+5 points*

Hi,

I am an electrical engineer.

Age - 30
Edu. -15
English -10
Exp - 5

total 60+5(SS)

What are the chances of getting invite? Are there anyone who has received from NSW for 2017/2018. Please help


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Chamindu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an electrical engineer.
> 
> ...


We can't predict for 190. However, according to current less invitation for 189, there is a huge application for 190. So as per your point, you need to wait. 
Try for Queensland, if you have 5 years experience.


----------



## moizar (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi,
I have completed my 2 years Masters in Engineering from Australia recently and my student visa is expiring on 15th March. Someone advised me not to apply for 485 visa yet as I may have a chance of getting PR before this date. Can someone guide me whether I should wait for 485 application or not. I have submitted my EOI for 189 (70 points) and 190 (75 points) on 22nd Feb. My profile is given below.
Age - 26 (30 points)
PTE score - 83, 82, 90, 87 (20 points)
Bachelor degree in Electrical Engineering - Assessed by EA (15 points)
Masters degree - From Australia (5 points)


----------



## spalle (Sep 28, 2017)

uetian said:


> I have submitted my EOI for visa subclass 190 NSW with 70 Points and for 189 with 65 on 26 Nov 2017 as Electrical Engineer.
> What are the chances of getting invitation? NSW has issued very less invitations for 190 visa this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Hi,

Did you get invited?


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

spalle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you get invited?


Not yet.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## spalle (Sep 28, 2017)

uetian said:


> Not yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Ok, thanks, all the best!


----------



## spalle (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi, has anyone got invited with 70 points recently, like in past 2 months? 80 pointers also share if got invited. Thanks


----------



## ajat5wea (Dec 7, 2017)

moizar said:


> Hi,
> I have completed my 2 years Masters in Engineering from Australia recently and my student visa is expiring on 15th March. Someone advised me not to apply for 485 visa yet as I may have a chance of getting PR before this date. Can someone guide me whether I should wait for 485 application or not. I have submitted my EOI for 189 (70 points) and 190 (75 points) on 22nd Feb. My profile is given below.
> Age - 26 (30 points)
> PTE score - 83, 82, 90, 87 (20 points)
> ...


better to launch TR bro stay in safe side.


----------



## moizar (Feb 26, 2018)

Did anyone get the invite for 7th March round?


----------



## ali_1010 (Mar 11, 2018)

can you guide me what type of projects can i write in my cdr? i m writing my undergraduate project. most of electrical and electronics proejects are same. what should i do?


----------



## DHunter (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi, does anybody have luck with 190 NSW?


----------



## kiran89 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi All,
Could any one guide me ??? Chances of getting invitation before Jul 2018 ??

Thanks and regards,
Kiran

189 & 190 |233311| ELECTRICAL ENGINEER |60 & 65 Points 
26-06-2017 : 
First EOI submitted with 60 points (subclass 189) and 65 points (subclass 190) - NSW state only
06-03-2018 : Second EOI submitted with 60 points (subclass 189) and 65 points (subclass 190) - All states
Invitation : Awaited :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kvss (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I'm kinda started immigration process, hope I would get timely responses for all my noob questions 

I'm an Electrical Engineer (2008-2012) from India. I have planned to give IELTS this may 12th. After reading few posts, I learnt that giving the assessment in parallel is really a time saver.

I'm not sure which pathway to take Accredited or CDR? 
I'm an Associate Member AMIE ieindia.org I read somewhere it is recognized under Washington accord but I couldn't find much information.

Kindly help me on this soonest possible. 

Thanks, 
Swathi.


----------



## ali_1010 (Mar 11, 2018)

can you send your whts app number? i m also applying as electrical engineer from pakistan. Need some suggestion.
Thanks
Asad


----------



## ali_1010 (Mar 11, 2018)

how to write cdr for electrical engineer?


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi All

IEA outcome : 1yr Ban on 12th march 2016
IEA application resubmitted in Aug 2017
IEA approved March 2018
EOI submitted 21 March 2018 with 65Points for 189
waiting for invite


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

You can write genuinely what you have done in simple english and all technical contents, you will be through... be assured.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Hi*

same in my situation as well



kiran89 said:


> Hi All,
> Could any one guide me ??? Chances of getting invitation before Jul 2018 ??
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> ...


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Don't select all states in your EOI. Create separate eoi for each state.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

EOI updated with 70 points & 75 Points(NSW) on DOE 12th Apr'18,

waiting for invite


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Friends my immigration MARA agent has filed eoi for 189 and 190(nsw).
When I asked him to apply for 190(vic) he said it is on chargeable basis. I know I can myself create login n apply in skillselct , when I claimed this to him that it is free of charge to apply, I will do on my own. He said it’s ok, but further process will not be dealt by him. Can you please help me friends. Whether I need to go with him. He is charging 500aud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvss (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi friends, Need your help. I'm currently working as Instrumentation& Control Engineer in a thermal power plant for the past 2 years. I would like to know the job market for my profile. Kindly help.


----------



## Will0217 (May 17, 2018)

Hi, anyone got invited recently can give us an update~ as a non-pro rate occupation we do need information : )


----------



## Kh4lifa089 (May 22, 2018)

Dear all, 
I m electrical and electronics engineer having 5 years of experience .
What are my chances for PR ?
Regards.


----------



## Kh4lifa089 (May 22, 2018)

Brother afnan,
I came to know by your posts that you are running a watsapp group regarding electrical engineer for PR purpose.
I am too an electrical and electronics engineer with 5 years of experience.
I need some info about Australian PR.
Kindly please add me in your group.
Regards,
Ahmed


----------



## Haridx (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Any ideas about the changes in the year 2018-2019?? Will it be advantageous for electrical engineers or will it impact our migration process?


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

How much time does it take to get invite for Electrical Engineer with 70 points? Submitted EOI on 28-May-2018.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ria Varma said:


> How much time does it take to get invite for Electrical Engineer with 70 points? Submitted EOI on 28-May-2018.


what is your english points.?


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

What will be the number of invitation in July 2018? Any guess


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> what is your english points.?



10points.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> How much time does it take to get invite for Electrical Engineer with 70 points? Submitted EOI on 28-May-2018.




Better to go for state sponsorship, as of now nothing is cleared, if DIBP increases the number of invitation per rounds, still it will take some time, since the December candidates with 70 pointers are not yet invited.

BTW, what’s is your background in Electrical Engineering.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Better to go for state sponsorship, as of now nothing is cleared, if DIBP increases the number of invitation per rounds, still it will take some time, since the December candidates with 70 pointers are not yet invited.
> 
> BTW, what’s is your background in Electrical Engineering.
> 
> ...



Already applied for State sponsorship as well. I am working as Application and Design Design Engineer for Motors.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> Already applied for State sponsorship as well. I am working as Application and Design Design Engineer for Motors.




That is fine. Once they start in full fledge from July all 70 pointers can get invite.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeorgejithin (Dec 1, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> That is fine. Once they start in full fledge from July all 70 pointers can get invite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


70 points when including state sponsorship points? (65+5)

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

tgeorgejithin said:


> 70 points when including state sponsorship points? (65+5)
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



No without ss 70 points. With SS 75.


----------



## AP1187 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi all, 

I am getting a feeling that the visa processing of Electrical engineers is not happening at the same rate as other fields. Is it just me or has anyone felt the same?

Anyone has any historical data?

AP


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

*


ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer 

ACS : 08-Dec-2017 

PTE-A: 25-Nov-2017 

Point-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15)

EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for NSW : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for VIC : 18-April-2018

Anyone having any idea about an invite with these statistics? 


*


----------



## tgeorgejithin (Dec 1, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> *
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer
> ...


My friend with similer profile got the grant last month..his EOI was lodged back in January...190, victoria

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeorgejithin (Dec 1, 2017)

tgeorgejithin said:


> My friend with similer profile got the grant last month..his EOI was lodged back in January...190, victoria
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


I mean points..not exactly the profile..
65 from age, qualification and PTE but zero points for experiance

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

tgeorgejithin said:


> I mean points..not exactly the profile..
> 65 from age, qualification and PTE but zero points for experiance
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


I never understood a state's criteria for an invite like what do they prefer more age or experience?

Anyways, I still hope for an invite soon.


----------



## tgeorgejithin (Dec 1, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> I never understood a state's criteria for an invite like what do they prefer more age or experience?
> 
> Anyways, I still hope for an invite soon.


No idea but heard that scoring high in language tests might help...not sure

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> *
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer
> ...



i have a similar profile but still awaiting ITA. Infact, my victorian application has already been rejected and now pinning my hopes on NSW. Under subclass 189, cut off doesn't seems to come down any time soon. 

Lets pray to god and keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Ankit Mehta said:


> i have a similar profile but still awaiting ITA. Infact, my victorian application has already been rejected and now pinning my hopes on NSW. Under subclass 189, cut off doesn't seems to come down any time soon.
> 
> Lets pray to god and keep our fingers crossed.


What do you think is the possible reason for rejection for your application by VIC?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> What do you think is the possible reason for rejection for your application by VIC?


The rate of rejection by VIC is extremely high
They just give a generic reason that better candidates were available 

Cheers


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

As per Iscah, all pro rata occupations (incl 233311) with 65 pointers and DOE 6 months back will be invited within 1 month. 
How abt that.
I think my since my DOE is of Dec 2017, so shall I have any hope to get an invite soon?


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> As per Iscah, all pro rata occupations (incl 233311) with 65 pointers and DOE 6 months back will be invited within 1 month.
> How abt that.
> I think my since my DOE is of Dec 2017, so shall I have any hope to get an invite soon?


Lets hope so, but the thing is non-prorata occupation includes lots of occupation and it is difficult to predict whether as an Electrical Engineer (233311), we will get invitation by next month.

If you look at last round of June 2018, there is no non-prorata ITA given to anybody. All 300 ITA went to Pro-rata occupations.

It all depends on the market requirements of Electrical Engineers and no. of ITA alloated to 233311.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Lets hope so, but the thing is non-prorata occupation includes lots of occupation and it is difficult to predict whether as an Electrical Engineer (233311), we will get invitation by next month.
> 
> If you look at last round of June 2018, there is no non-prorata ITA given to anybody. All 300 ITA went to Pro-rata occupations.
> 
> It all depends on the market requirements of Electrical Engineers and no. of ITA alloated to 233311.:fingerscrossed:



First of all Let me correct as I wrote pro rata instead of Non pro rata.

Secondly, I hope so that 233311 is a non pro rata and all of us who have been waiting for last 6 months for an invite.. get the same soon....


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

i believe that the injustice with NON PRO occupations in the first 6 months of 2017/18 FY i-e July17-Dec 17 when almost 80% of the invites were going to pro-rata made DHA to restrict the pro rata occupations from july 18. it does not look like a mistake because when they reduced the number from 1250 to 300 per round last year everybody said it might be a mistake or some kind of mainatainance might be under progress but nothing happened and the 300 invites continued till June 2018.


----------



## Shrav11 (Jul 24, 2018)

Lodged EOI - Electrical Engineer(189)
DOE-18/07/2018
Total points - 70
PTE-20
Age-30
Education-15
Australian Qualification-5

Any idea on how long it will take to get an invite?


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Shrav11 said:


> Lodged EOI - Electrical Engineer(189)
> DOE-18/07/2018
> Total points - 70
> PTE-20
> ...


if the trend remains the same as of 11th july round (likely) you will get the invite in first round of august ... good luck


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shrav11 said:


> Lodged EOI - Electrical Engineer(189)
> DOE-18/07/2018
> Total points - 70
> PTE-20
> ...


Here you go

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Most probably all electrical engineers with 70 points will get their invite today, unfortunately, I am also one electrical engineer with assessed as pro rata occupations. Best wishes to all.


----------



## tgeorgejithin (Dec 1, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Most probably all electrical engineers with 70 points will get their invite today, unfortunately, I am also one electrical engineer with assessed as pro rata occupations. Best wishes to all.


Do you think electrical engineers with 65 points stand a chance hereafter?

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

tgeorgejithin said:


> Do you think electrical engineers with 65 points stand a chance hereafter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



Very slim chance with 65 points for the next 2-3 months.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

*
Hi everyone, hope you are all doing good. It has been turning out to be a long wait this year as compared to 2017. Does anyone having any idea, when should I get an invite?
My credentials are as under::

ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer 

EA report : 08-Dec-2017 

PTE-A: 25-Nov-2017 

Point-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15)

EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for NSW : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for VIC : 18-April-2018.





*


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Very slim chance with 65 points for the next 2-3 months.


too early to say anything...

1st scenario => if the number of invites per round is kept at 800 (likely) and the distribution between pro rata and non pro rata is 50-50 means 400 invites for non pro rata then we may see 70 points queue move 1 month or more maybe then 65 pointers may get invite in the later half of the year. 

2nd scenario => if the number of invites per round is kept at 1600 (unlikely) and the distribution between pro rata and non pro rata is 50-50 means 800 invites for non pro rata then we may see 70 points queue move a 2.5 month or more maybe and will touch 65 pointers after 2-3 rounds.

these are just assumptions and i can be wrong seniors like andrey, Tony and Newb can comment more accurately on the situation thanks and good luck


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> *
> Hi everyone, hope you are all doing good. It has been turning out to be a long wait this year as compared to 2017. Does anyone having any idea, when should I get an invite?
> My credentials are as under::
> 
> ...


Please use normal black ink

It’s too painful to read 
I am sure it’s not the end of the world you are announcing that you had to use RED ink

Cheers


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

I am in same boat !!

Will lose 5 points on 3rd aug and land up in 65 pool. I lost to 189 i think. No hope 

@Newbe pls guide and motivate us,,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrav11 (Jul 24, 2018)

http://www.iscah.com/skill-select-round-25th-july-not-happen/ 

this is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

As per DoHA, from August 2018 onward, only a single round of invitation per month will be conducted.


----------



## taosif (Jul 25, 2018)

Hello dear friends! 

This is my first post on this forum! 

Like everybody else, I'm also waiting for an invite. So I would be very glad if you guys can give me some valuable information. And below are my essentials. Cheers! 

----------------
Age :30; Edu :15; English: 20 = *total 65 points*

ANZSCO Code : 233311 
ANZSCO*Code:* 242111

EOI 189 : 20 June 2018
EOI 190 : 20 June 2018


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

when is 65 pointers invites likely 2 start?

ANZCO 233311

DOE 13 DEC 2017


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Any guesses for number of Invites in 11th August and 11th September rounds???


Try to improve score to 70 and u will get invite next round.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi..All....Did any of the Electrical Engineer in the grp. got an invite??

Kindly update..to make others assume their invitation dates..


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

tgeorgejithin said:


> Do you think electrical engineers with 65 points stand a chance hereafter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


65 has also chance under present trend may be from November of Dec 2018. But still DOHA is highly unpredictable and it it too risky to make a call for 65 pointers now. So wait if you are not able to increase points and see. But if you have any source to increase points then do it.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi..All....Did any of the Electrical Engineer in the grp. got an invite??
> 
> Kindly update..to make others assume their invitation dates..


I have seen someone with MAY 2018. But no sureity for that. See immitracker for the latest updates.


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> 65 has also chance under present trend may be from November of Dec 2018. But still DOHA is highly unpredictable and it it too risky to make a call for 65 pointers now. So wait if you are not able to increase points and see. But if you have any source to increase points then do it.




Hi,

I received invite with 70 points. Submitted my EOI on 28-May-2018.


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I received invite with 70 points. Submitted my EOI on 28-May-2018.



Hi Ria

What is your points breakdown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

mahad_attari said:


> Hi Ria
> 
> What is your points breakdown.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Ria Varma said:


> mahad_attari said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ria
> ...


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I have seen someone with MAY 2018. But no sureity for that. See immitracker for the latest updates.


With 65 points, i guess nobody has received the ITA. 

I did EOI on 27th Oct 2017 and haven't receive it yet with 65 points.


----------



## Mubashir_Hussain (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi, did anyone (233311) receive an invitation in August, 2018 round?


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Ankit Mehta said:


> With 65 points, i guess nobody has received the ITA.
> 
> I did EOI on 27th Oct 2017 and haven't receive it yet with 65 points.


you will be one of the few 65 pointers to be invited in oct round if the number of invites remained the same or if they increased the caps for sept we might see some 65ers in upcoming round as well


----------



## Bizz (Aug 16, 2018)

I want to ask a question. I have a tricky situation. 
I did my bachelors in Electrical Engineering in 2011. Then worked as electrical engineering for about 16 months. Then i went for PhD. Came back this year and have been working as an university lecturer (teaching core electrical engineering). I want to know can I use my experience as lecturer towards skilled immigration in electrical engineering? I have been carrying out research since I came back in the field of electrical engineering.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

ISCAH latest updates on 16th August is showing very diminished chances for invitations to 65 pointers, irrespective of DOE upto 6 months.

My DOE is 13th Dec 2017 with Anzco 233311. Im very confused whether I need to wait for another 1 year for invite or even more than that.

Can anyone suggest me abt that?


----------



## Mubashir_Hussain (Aug 12, 2018)

Bizz said:


> I want to ask a question. I have a tricky situation.
> I did my bachelors in Electrical Engineering in 2011. Then worked as electrical engineering for about 16 months. Then i went for PhD. Came back this year and have been working as an university lecturer (teaching core electrical engineering). I want to know can I use my experience as lecturer towards skilled immigration in electrical engineering? I have been carrying out research since I came back in the field of electrical engineering.


I think you might come under the "University Lecturer" occupation. That's just my opinion. You may check the details of ANZSCO code 233311 (Electrical Engineer) and 242111 (University Lecturer). However, you could use your degrees to be assessed as Electrical Engineer - if you do not wish to claim points for experience. I hope that this helps.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> ISCAH latest updates on 16th August is showing very diminished chances for invitations to 65 pointers, irrespective of DOE upto 6 months.
> 
> My DOE is 13th Dec 2017 with Anzco 233311. Im very confused whether I need to wait for another 1 year for invite or even more than that.
> 
> Can anyone suggest me abt that?


Really it is a fact, because the 70 pointer keeps adding day by day. So if you want your hopes alive then people should try to increase points to 70 at least.:clap2:


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> ISCAH latest updates on 16th August is showing very diminished chances for invitations to 65 pointers, irrespective of DOE upto 6 months.
> 
> My DOE is 13th Dec 2017 with Anzco 233311. Im very confused whether I need to wait for another 1 year for invite or even more than that.
> 
> Can anyone suggest me abt that?


if the same 2000 invite with 60-40 ratio continued oct round will get into 65 pointers backlog from oct 2017. ISCAH estimates are from 1300 per round with 60-40 ratio means around 500 invites for NON PRO. which will only result in increasing the current 70 point backlog (3.5 months on 11 sept) for NON PRO.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Umarchodhary said:


> you will be one of the few 65 pointers to be invited in oct round if the number of invites remained the same or if they increased the caps for sept we might see some 65ers in upcoming round as well


Let's hope so. Finger crossed and prayers on.:fingerscrossed:

If invitations are maintained at 2000 per month then the chance looks brighter but if it drops below 1500 per month then the wait may get longer.

It's really draining mentally, physically, emotionally and financially.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Hey..You have mentioned for 190 visa for Victoria , your application got rejected ???? What was the reason as I am also 233311 Electrical Engineer and making 65 points for 190 Visa Subclass, Should I apply if I get an invitation from Victorio?? Please let me know the reason for rejection from Victoria??


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Hey..You have mentioned for 190 visa for Victoria , your application got rejected ???? What was the reason as I am also 233311 Electrical Engineer and making 65 points for 190 Visa Subclass, Should I apply if I get an invitation from Victorio?? Please let me know the reason for rejection from Victoria??


If you are lucky enough, you may get invitation. It it does happen then apply for sure. Don't miss it.

For me, there was a pre-determined reason which is standard text sent by them to all those who are rejected like they have huge no. of application and many are better than mine, my experience is not fitting into the requirement of their industrial assessing body, people with better points are given preference etc.........


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ankit Mehta said:


> With 65 points, i guess nobody has received the ITA.
> 
> I did EOI on 27th Oct 2017 and haven't receive it yet with 65 points.


I told about 70 I believe and if you are at 65 points it is always far better to increase up to 70 minimum because DHA is highly unpredictable and at any time they may reduce the invites.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

sonatpaul said:


> I am an electrical engineer and now awaiting CO contact/grant....


Hi Sonatpaul,

Please advise , I am also Electrical Engineer going to apply for EOI, I can see you have processed your application last year & your outcome as detailed below: 

189 |233311| ELECTRICAL ENGINEER |60 Points: Age=30,Exp=5,Deg=15,IELTS=10| 
17-03-2017 : IELTS 5th Attempt:L-8.5,R-9,W-6,S-7
15-05-2017 : IELTS EOR:L-8.5,R-9,W-7,S-7
16-05-2017 : EOI updated with 60 points
24-05-2017 : Invited
06-06-2017 : Application lodged & Docs
16-06-2017 : Form 80 & 1221, Medicals
19-06-2017 : Singapore PCC
31-07-2017 : CO contact for Indian PCC
02-08-2017 : Ind PCC submitted + IP
21-08-2017 : Emp verification call
18-09-2017 : GRANT...

I have few questions regarding employment verification:
Please help how did you get to know about the Employment verification call ?? Did they contact your Manager who has signed the reference Letter or send email to HR for verification???
If through HR, did you came to know from HR side that your employment verification has happened? or DHA informed you and updated in their system?
Employment verification happens for latest job where you are working in?? or all employers??

Please advise and support as in my case expectedly when I will apply for EOI by that time my employer would have changed. I would have joined new company. So, my question is accordingly I will check with my HR in case of any verification happening.

Expert also please advise.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I told about 70 I believe and if you are at 65 points it is always far better to increase up to 70 minimum because DHA is highly unpredictable and at any time they may reduce the invites.


Well said.....Trying my hands at PTE to increase the score.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Well said.....Trying my hands at PTE to increase the score.


Best wishes and PTE is the best option as of now. One thing I will tell you. Don't wait, if you wait, the next law will come next year. We don't know what will happen by then. 

If I wrote the exam at the correct time I would have been in Australia almost 6 months back. Instead, I waited for the free time and I passed after one year, and then when I passed that exam the queue has got increased by another 5 points. 

So, best to hard work now time and then take rest.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Best wishes and PTE is the best option as of now. One thing I will tell you. Don't wait, if you wait, the next law will come next year. We don't know what will happen by then.
> 
> If I wrote the exam at the correct time I would have been in Australia almost 6 months back. Instead, I waited for the free time and I passed after one year, and then when I passed that exam the queue has got increased by another 5 points.
> 
> So, best to hard work now time and then take rest.


Same is true with me.
Nevertheless, I have started putting in hard yards again for PTE after waiting for > 10 months.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Same is true with me.
> Nevertheless, I have started putting in hard yards again for PTE after waiting for > 10 months.


Do the hard work now and it will be useful in the future.


----------



## BALA M (Aug 13, 2018)

Hello
I am looking for suggestions
My case is I have 65 points as of now in both electrical and computer networking field and I am looking to do professional year . Here I am confused to go with networking by doing IT PY or to go with engineering PY.
Thanks


----------



## Ravikumar4851 (Jun 30, 2016)

*Skill assessment clarification*

Hi,
I am new to group. i have completed electrical and electronics engineering and working as project planner in electrical and instrumentation field.

My point is : should i assess my skills under electrical stream? I am working as planner, if i look for planner roles, i can only see urban planner and city planners..
any one in same situation, any one working as planner and skills assessed under electrical engineering code( 233311).
any advise is highly appreciated.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ravikumar4851 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to group. i have completed electrical and electronics engineering and working as project planner in electrical and instrumentation field.
> 
> My point is : should i assess my skills under electrical stream? I am working as planner, if i look for planner roles, i can only see urban planner and city planners..
> ...


If you go for assessment they will push you into Engineering Technologist. 233914. A most dangerous group in the world to wait.


----------



## Ravikumar4851 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks for prompt reply.

why ET is most dangerous group. waiting time is more in this group?

though your study is electrical and working as electrical planner, still case will push to ET group only.

Can you elaborate, what score do we need for visa Grant?


----------



## Ravikumar4851 (Jun 30, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> If you go for assessment they will push you into Engineering Technologist. 233914. A most dangerous group in the world to wait.


Thanks for prompt reply.

why ET is most dangerous group. waiting time is more in this group?

though your study is electrical and working as electrical planner, still case will push to ET group only.

Can you elaborate, what score do we need for visa Grant?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ravikumar4851 said:


> Thanks for prompt reply.
> 
> why ET is most dangerous group. waiting time is more in this group?
> 
> ...


ET is only 700 invites per year. 75 is the score at present for an invite.


----------



## murlimohan2007 (Dec 10, 2017)

Anyone got invited...points and doe please 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Invited guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeorgejithin (Dec 1, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Invited guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man!!

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Invited guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congratulations dear.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Dillu85 said:


> Invited guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you All.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Thank you All.


i have dropped you a personal message with my whatsapp no. 
Can you please respond.

Thanks


----------



## tariqnawazkhan (Jun 3, 2013)

Got my invite guys.... 189


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

tariqnawazkhan said:


> Got my invite guys.... 189


congrates


----------



## Ravikumar4851 (Jun 30, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> If you go for assessment they will push you into Engineering Technologist. 233914. A most dangerous group in the world to wait.


I have to go with assessment with EA Right..


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

It has been really disheartening.....Since oct 2017...I think no 65 pointer has been getting any invite....however...scene was totally different last year.....Is there anyone who is having any guesses...when can we all expect an invite??


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Guys, cracked the PTE code with the best possible score.

Updated the credentials & updated the EOI.

Now, hoping to get some good outcome in next round.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys, cracked the PTE code with the best possible score.
> 
> Updated the credentials & updated the EOI.
> 
> Now, hoping to get some good outcome in next round.


Congrats and prepare all your documents and money for the application.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Congrats and prepare all your documents and money for the application.


Thanks.

Surely, i need to prepare for the next stage which i have been eagerly waiting for.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys, cracked the PTE code with the best possible score.
> 
> Updated the credentials & updated the EOI.
> 
> Now, hoping to get some good outcome in next round.


Many congrats....surely you will get good result soon....I hope that 65 pointers also start getting invites soon....


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Many congrats....surely you will get good result soon....I hope that 65 pointers also start getting invites soon....


Thanks.

I believe, from December 18 / January 19, 65 pointers will start getting ITAs.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Is there anyone else in the group, who has any idea regarding how soon one can start getting invitation with 65 points?


----------



## alfo19942003land (Jan 16, 2018)

And can anyone add me to the gp? I'm an electrical engineer work on construction projects in Hong Kong. Would like get some insider news. Thanks.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 MI 3W 發送


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

alfo19942003land said:


> And can anyone add me to the gp? I'm an electrical engineer work on construction projects in Hong Kong. Would like get some insider news. Thanks.
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 MI 3W 發送


You just have to subscribe by clicking at the top of this page and you can be part of this discussion thread.


----------



## alfo19942003land (Jan 16, 2018)

Nah i mean the whatsapp group or sth

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 MI 3W 發送


----------



## australiamanuel (Oct 4, 2018)

ANZSCO code:233311
Occupation : Electrical Engineer
Points: 70
EOI submitted : 05/10/2018
Visa: 189,190(NSW & VIC), 489 (family )

How long i nned to wait?


----------



## Charan0950 (Oct 3, 2018)

G’day guys.
Applied for the EOI with 60 points last oct(2017) (Electrical engineer) and didn’t get any response.
Updated the Eoi on 5/10/2018 with 70 points.
Can anyone please throw some light and tell how long do i have to wait to get the Invitation now? 
Also, did any electrical engineer get an invitation recently with 70 points? 
Thanks


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

Charan0950 said:


> Gâ€™day guys.
> Applied for the EOI with 60 points last oct(2017) (Electrical engineer) and didnâ€™t get any response.
> Updated the Eoi on 5/10/2018 with 70 points.
> Can anyone please throw some light and tell how long do i have to wait to get the Invitation now?
> ...


3 more rounds methinks, all depends on pro rate split....


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Check the result of invitation rounds for electrical engineer in below link.

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Electrical-Engineer/233311.htm


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Guys,

I would like to share good news - I got ITA today after a long wait of 1 year.


----------



## tgeorgejithin (Dec 1, 2017)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> I would like to share good news - I got ITA today after a long wait of 1 year.


Wow! Congrats ankit!

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

tgeorgejithin said:


> Wow! Congrats ankit!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Thanks dear.......


----------



## Charan0950 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi Ankit,
Congratulations.
Can you please share your journey?
When did u apply for the EOI and how long did it take? Also did u get the invitation under 189 ?
Thanks


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Charan0950 said:


> Hi Ankit,
> Congratulations.
> Can you please share your journey?
> When did u apply for the EOI and how long did it take? Also did u get the invitation under 189 ?
> Thanks


Thanks Charan0950.

The journey started exactly 2 years back in September 2016 with IELTS preparation targeting 7.0 band in each module. It took me 5 months & 3 attempts to clear the IELTS in January 2017.

Thereafter, i started working on CDR & other documentation for another 5 months. Also it took me 2 months to get the official experience letters from my previous employer.

I got my EA assessment done in Sep-Oct 2017 and after which I did EOI with 65 points in the last week of October 2017.

It was shear my hard luck that cut-off went high from November 2017 onwards and never came down to 65 points.

I applied for Victoria state nomination with 70 points in February 2018 & got rejected in June 2018.

Finally, I started working on PTE in June 2018 and after around 3 months of preparation, 3 mock tests and 2 attempts, I cleared PTE with perfect 90 score in each module in September 2018.

I updated my EOI with 75 points in September end and got the ITA today in the 11th October round.

Feeling great relief..................
Now looking forward to Visa application related works.


----------



## Charan0950 (Oct 3, 2018)

Great story.
Good on you Ankit.
You definitely deserve it.
I also have applied for eoi on 5/10/18 witth 70 points (electrical engineer).
Emailed Iscah about the prediction and they have responded that i will get the invitation on 11/11/18.
Fingers crossed mate !


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Charan0950 said:


> Great story.
> Good on you Ankit.
> You definitely deserve it.
> I also have applied for eoi on 5/10/18 witth 70 points (electrical engineer).
> ...


All the best.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Congratulations....u worked hard....I hope that I too get it soon....






Ankit Mehta said:


> Thanks Charan0950.
> 
> The journey started exactly 2 years back in September 2016 with IELTS preparation targeting 7.0 band in each module. It took me 5 months & 3 attempts to clear the IELTS in January 2017.
> 
> ...


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Anyways.....any guess on shall I expect my invite before 2019?


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Congratulations....u worked hard....I hope that I too get it soon....


You will definitely get it. All the best.
If the invitation nos. continues at 2500 per month, then probably by December 2018 onwards 65 pointers will start getting ITA for Non-prorata occupations including ours.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello Guys, I am new here. Can you please tell me that if I want to claim 5 points for my experience Do I just need Salary slips, Bank statement of my salaried account, experience letter and is there anything else?

2. For the tax returns, my company deducts the income tax from my salary and transfers the remaining amount into my account. Will I have to provide my company's proof of tax returns? Or is it fine if the tax returns are mentioned on my salary slips?


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Guys, I am new here. Can you please tell me that if I want to claim 5 points for my experience Do I just need Salary slips, Bank statement of my salaried account, experience letter and is there anything else?
> 
> 2. For the tax returns, my company deducts the income tax from my salary and transfers the remaining amount into my account. Will I have to provide my company's proof of tax returns? Or is it fine if the tax returns are mentioned on my salary slips?


Normally, Tax returns related documents are required for claiming the experience.


----------



## babu91 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> I would like to share good news - I got ITA today after a long wait of 1 year.



Congrats mate


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

*ANZ 23331 Electrical 189*

Hi guys,

I have a total of 75 points [A=30, PTE=20, Qualification + Degree = 25]
I am going to launch the assessment file later this month.
What amount of time should i expect for each stage to get clear??
I wish to migrate to either sydney or melbourne..what are my chances of getting 189 visa?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ShreyGotri said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a total of 75 points [A=30, PTE=20, Qualification + Degree = 25]
> I am going to launch the assessment file later this month.
> ...


what is this degree 25?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ShreyGotri said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a total of 75 points [A=30, PTE=20, Qualification + Degree = 25]
> I am going to launch the assessment file later this month.
> ...


To be exact, am assuming PTE is done already.
EA assessment - 3 months normal(fast track one month)
skillselect - 1 months for an invite with 75 points.
You can live anywhere in Aus. 189 is very easy with 75 points.


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

*Electrical Engineer 23331 Subclass 189/190*



josygeorge000 said:


> what is this degree 25?


Bachelors Degree =15
Exp 5 Yrs = 10
Total 25 Points.


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> To be exact, am assuming PTE is done already.
> EA assessment - 3 months normal(fast track one month)
> skillselect - 1 months for an invite with 75 points.
> You can live anywhere in Aus. 189 is very easy with 75 points.


Yes PTE is done and I wish to push the file for assessment in last week of October.
I assume I will get positive assessment till late Decemeber (Fast Track)
And I will apply for PR 189 in first week of January. So can i expect to get 189 visa by end of march or april?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ShreyGotri said:


> Yes PTE is done and I wish to push the file for assessment in last week of October.
> I assume I will get positive assessment till late Decemeber (Fast Track)
> And I will apply for PR 189 in first week of January. So can i expect to get 189 visa by end of march or april?


with 75 only one month you have to wait for an invite. Visa applied means you have to wait for 7 to 11 months.


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

I hope 65 pointers may also start getting invitations soon. It has really been a long wait. Patience is all what we need.....


----------



## Farooq.Rwp (Jan 18, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> EOI updated with 70 points & 75 Points(NSW) on DOE 12th Apr'18,
> 
> waiting for invite


How did you get 5 years experience at the age of 25 please tell i also want to add these points to my profile


----------



## Farooq.Rwp (Jan 18, 2018)

Ankit Mehta said:


> What will be the number of invitation in July 2018? Any guess


Hi ankit how did you get 5 years experience as i assume you cant complete your bachelors degree before 20 years of the age


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Farooq.Rwp said:


> How did you get 5 years experience at the age of 25 please tell i also want to add these points to my profile




Dude 

25 is dha points against 12yrs approved experience by EA. It’s not age. 
I am 33yrs old now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Farooq.Rwp said:


> Hi ankit how did you get 5 years experience as i assume you cant complete your bachelors degree before 20 years of the age


Dear,

I am 38 years of age with 14+ years of experience. What you noticed in the signature is the points breakdown and the not the age.


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

At whta points we got invitations for 489 state sponsorship??


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Duajaved said:


> At whta points we got invitations for 489 state sponsorship??


Family Sponsored is 80, other is based on your skill.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Family Sponsored is 80, other is based on your skill.


Are Electrical Engineers getting invited on 70 points for 489 regional sponsorship?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Are Electrical Engineers getting invited on 70 points for 489 regional sponsorship?


70 sometimes. Bit if you have any other ways to get extra points dont go for 489. 
Prefer always 189 or 190. Since it is not a PR rather it has a pathway to a PR.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> mahnoor101 said:
> 
> 
> > Are Electrical Engineers getting invited on 70 points for 489 regional sponsorship?
> ...


Please correct me if I’m wrong. For 489 visa, you should have the threshold score of 65 in order to be eligible. The sponsorship from your relative will get you another 10 points. So 75 points in total. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/489-


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Farooq.Rwp said:
> 
> 
> > How did you get 5 years experience at the age of 25 please tell i also want to add these points to my profile
> ...


8 years or more of industrial experience approved by EA will get you 15 points and it’s the maximum points awarded for work experience. 

I think you’re referring to your points including your degree. 10 points for recognised 3 year degree + 15 points for your 12 years industry experience 👍🏻👍🏻

Thanks.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 70 sometimes. Bit if you have any other ways to get extra points dont go for 489.
> Prefer always 189 or 190. Since it is not a PR rather it has a pathway to a PR.


Yeah you are right. But I cant score more than 65+ in PTE reading that why stuck with 10 language points  Having trouble in Re-Order Paragraph & Fill in the Blanks.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Yeah you are right. But I cant score more than 65+ in PTE reading that why stuck with 10 language points  Having trouble in Re-Order Paragraph & Fill in the Blanks.


You have to work a lot and you are lucky that at least pte is an option.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> mahnoor101 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah you are right. But I cant score more than 65+ in PTE reading that why stuck with 10 language points
> ...


Yes buddy. 79+ individual score in PTE is achievable. Considering the current trend, we’re not sure when they’ll stop accepting PTE scores for immigration. So go hard. Good luck.

And lodge your EOI if you’ve completed your skills assessment. 👍🏻


----------



## kriptologin (Oct 28, 2018)

Hello! Please help with the example of the CDR Electrical Engineer. 
Thank!


----------



## kriptologin (Oct 28, 2018)

I share what I found on the Internet. But I still can not leave links and files.


----------



## kriptologin (Oct 28, 2018)

Allowed!
My mail is <*SNIP*>


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

*Skill Assessment for Electrical Engineer*

Hello Guys, 
I have applied for skill assessment in electrical engineering on 30th October 2018 via Fast Track mode.....
How much time does it get for assessment in electrical engineering in engineers Australia?


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

ShreyGotri said:


> Hello Guys,
> I have applied for skill assessment in electrical engineering on 30th October 2018 via Fast Track mode.....
> How much time does it get for assessment in electrical engineering in engineers Australia?


It may take anything between 25-40 days......


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

I dont understand why is skill select website posting invitation result so late? It seems as if it is just another typical Indian govt. office working. It is not expected from them atleast. People who are waiting since long like me, simply gets worried and anxious by this.
So much unclarity and doubts....

God knows when the sun shines.....


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> I dont understand why is skill select website posting invitation result so late? It seems as if it is just another typical Indian govt. office working. It is not expected from them atleast. People who are waiting since long like me, simply gets worried and anxious by this.
> So much unclarity and doubts....
> 
> God knows when the sun shines.....


Bro, as far as I know, invitations are sent out on the 11th of each month on a points basis. How many points you got?


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

I dont think that any Electrical Engg here with 65 points in 189 category with DOE after Nov 2017 has got an invite yet. Please share your details, whoever have been invited in Nov 2018. It might give us an idea abt the current trend and an estimate about our invite as well, since Website is not showing any results posted for Oct and Nov 2018 invitation rounds.......


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Bro, as far as I know, invitations are sent out on the 11th of each month on a points basis. How many points you got?


Points are in my signature....


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > Bro, as far as I know, invitations are sent out on the 11th of each month on a points basis. How many points you got?
> ...


Request a free personal estimate of your 189 invitation date
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You are also welcome to email us to [email protected] asking us when you will get your invite with the following information

- Occupation
- Points Score
- EOI effect date

and we will give you our current estimate.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...11-electrical-engineer.html#.W-7gJL3dptc.link


All ELECTRICAL ENGINEERS (ANZCO- 233311)waiting for invite are welcomed to join in and share your personal experiences and comments in your application processes.....


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

How to check the status of Assessment lodge via Fast Track mode with Engineers Australia?
Kindly share the link...i have EA id and Application Id....I had filled my application on 31st oct 2018.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

ShreyGotri said:


> How to check the status of Assessment lodge via Fast Track mode with Engineers Australia?
> Kindly share the link...i have EA id and Application Id....I had filled my application on 31st oct 2018.


Please log into your EA portal using your email address & password. Select My EA -> My Applications and you’ll be able to see your application status. 

Try this link:

https://portal.engineersaustralia.org.au/estage1/applicant


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi guys,
I filed my EOIs on 12.11.18 with 75 pts (189) & 80 pts (190) and received the NSWs sponsorship nomination on 15.11.18. Today I have submitted the application with all required documents.

Occupation Code - 233311
Age - 30 pts
Education - 15 pts (Electrical Engineer Degree)
English - 20 pts (PTE A: L 86, R 87, S 89, W 90)
Experience - 10 pts (Positive Assessment from EA)
EOI 189 - 12.11.18 (75 pts)
EOI 190(NSW) - 12.11.18 (80 pts)
EOI 190(VIC) - 12.11.18 (80 pts)


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Oarjon said:


> Hi guys,
> I filed my EOIs on 12.11.18 with 75 pts (189) & 80 pts (190) and received the NSWs sponsorship nomination on 15.11.18. Today I have submitted the application with all required documents.
> 
> Occupation Code - 233311
> ...


You’ll soon receive a 189 invitation, probably on December 11.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Lets hope for the best mate!


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

I had applied for assessment on 31st Oct.... received query on 21st Nov...And resolved the same on 4th Dec....Any idea till what time can i expect positive assessment? (Applied via Fast track mode)


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

Guys, I received my positive assessment today. And have applied for EOI today itself....Would my application be considered for tomorrow's round?
I have 75 points for Electrical Engg ANZ 23331 (For 189 Visa grant).


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Congratulations.... Ur status changed to assessment in progress after providing required documents??


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Can i ask time when you received it... If u don't mind...


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Guys, anyone receive invite under 189 today?


----------



## joelprasad2014 (Dec 10, 2018)

*Is 70 enough for electrical engineer*

Hello,
Any Electrical engineer got invited for 189 with points 70?
Is experience necessary or we just need to have a good point for getting an invite?


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

joelprasad2014 said:


> Hello,
> Any Electrical engineer got invited for 189 with points 70?
> Is experience necessary or we just need to have a good point for getting an invite?


My friend received invite on 11/Nov/18 with 70 points. He was an onshore applicant without any experience, however, he had completed his MBA from Aus.

I received 189 invite yesterday with 75pts.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

ShreyGotri said:


> Guys, I received my positive assessment today. And have applied for EOI today itself....Would my application be considered for tomorrow's round?
> I have 75 points for Electrical Engg ANZ 23331 (For 189 Visa grant).


hey, did you receive the invite?


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello Guys I submitted my CDR on the 5th of November but still no outcome. I have applied through normal tracking service, how long would I have to wait? P.s My case is assigned to a CO and its in progress and 39 days have already passed. Moreover, the CO had not asked for any additional document or any other information.


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

Oarjon said:


> ShreyGotri said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I received my positive assessment today. And have applied for EOI today itself....Would my application be considered for tomorrow's round?
> ...


Yes it did get the invite....in jst 2 hrs of applying for EOI


----------



## akkash (Dec 12, 2018)

*EOI invite estimate?*

Hi guys, I wish to know when I can expect an invitation. I saw that people who lodged with identical points in my occupation had a cutoff at 20/11/18 for the December 2018 round. Here are my details:

EOI Lodged: 26/11/18
Profession: Electrical Engineer (233311)
Points: 70 (189) 75 (190)

Would really appreciate your reply on the matter


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

Hi Everyone!!
I'm new to this forum. 
Have anyone applied for relevant work experience from EA?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

akkash said:


> Hi guys, I wish to know when I can expect an invitation. I saw that people who lodged with identical points in my occupation had a cutoff at 20/11/18 for the December 2018 round. Here are my details:
> 
> EOI Lodged: 26/11/18
> Profession: Electrical Engineer (233311)
> ...


Six months for 189 I suppose 👍🏻


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

redpill said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I'm new to this forum.
> Have anyone applied for relevant work experience from EA?


Yes, electronics engineer (4 years in India)


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Yes, electronics engineer (4 years in India)


How long did that took? And was your experience 'directly' related to nominated occupation?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

redpill said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, electronics engineer (4 years in India)
> ...


24 days. Yes, I worked as an Electronics Engineer - Embedded Systems.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

akkash said:


> Hi guys, I wish to know when I can expect an invitation. I saw that people who lodged with identical points in my occupation had a cutoff at 20/11/18 for the December 2018 round. Here are my details:
> 
> EOI Lodged: 26/11/18
> Profession: Electrical Engineer (233311)
> ...


I think you will receive 189 invite in couple of rounds, i.e.,mostly by 11th Mar 2019.
But you can expect NSWs 190 pre-invite this month. Look out for that.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Guys I submitted my CDR on the 5th of November but still no outcome. I have applied through normal tracking service, how long would I have to wait? P.s My case is assigned to a CO and its in progress and 39 days have already passed. Moreover, the CO had not asked for any additional document or any other information.


Normal tracking service might taken a month or two. I did it through fast-track and got my assessment within 20 days. Yours will come too, hold on to it.


----------



## akkash (Dec 12, 2018)

*EOI invite estimate?*



Oarjon said:


> I think you will receive 189 invite in couple of rounds, i.e.,mostly by 11th Mar 2019.
> But you can expect NSWs 190 pre-invite this month. Look out for that.


Thank you so much! I wish i get the invite by March, it has been a long, long journey here in Australia.


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

I applied for my assessment through EA on 6th of September under fast track. They asked for high resolution copy of passport after 20 days but after that I haven't received anything yet. 
I contacted them earlier this month and they said it will be done when its done, they were little rude.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

redpill said:


> I applied for my assessment through EA on 6th of September under fast track. They asked for high resolution copy of passport after 20 days but after that I haven't received anything yet.
> I contacted them earlier this month and they said it will be done when its done, they were little rude.


Try communicating with them via e-mail. They can be rude if you call them up. Passport and all other documents must be scanned at resolution not less than 300dpi.


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks for your reply Oarjon 

Does anyone know if we (233311) get +5 points for 190 in WA? Or is it just NSW


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

redpill said:


> Thanks for your reply Oarjon
> 
> Does anyone know if we (233311) get +5 points for 190 in WA? Or is it just NSW


all states !!


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Members Any chance for Electrical Engineers with 70 points to get an invite if I lodge my EOI in Feburary 2019? Thanks.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members Any chance for Electrical Engineers with 70 points to get an invite if I lodge my EOI in Feburary 2019? Thanks.


As of now for 233311 with 70pts the waiting period after filing EOI is two months. We Electrical Engineers fall under non-pro rata occupations, you might wanna check Iscah estimates on same. I would suggest file your EOI as soon as possible, ideally in this month itself, so that you can expect the invite in March or April's round.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Oarjon said:


> As of now for 233311 with 70pts the waiting period after filing EOI is two months. We Electrical Engineers fall under non-pro rata occupations, you might wanna check Iscah estimates on same. I would suggest file your EOI as soon as possible, ideally in this month itself, so that you can expect the invite in March or April's round.


Yeah I would, but unfortunately my degree is being assessed by EA and I think the outcome would be in the next month. Is there any way I can submit an EOI without assessement right now?


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks mate 

I have another question. I just checked requirements for WA and it states that we need to have 12 months of full time work contract in closely related occupation. 
Does anyone know if any state offers 190 that doesnt have any work requirements.


----------



## akkash (Dec 12, 2018)

redpill said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I have another question. I just checked requirements for WA and it states that we need to have 12 months of full time work contract in closely related occupation.
> Does anyone know if any state offers 190 that doesnt have any work requirements.


NSW does not have any work requirements for 233311 as far as I know.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Yeah I would, but unfortunately my degree is being assessed by EA and I think the outcome would be in the next month. Is there any way I can submit an EOI without assessement right now?


You have to assess your degree first then only you can file your EOI. Get everything in order and then only submit your EOIs for avoiding any problems during Visa Lodging stage.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

akkash said:


> NSW does not have any work requirements for 233311 as far as I know.


how come, i got invited for NSW and VIC as well being electrical engineer.


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Congratulations... How long it took after preinvite??


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi Guys!
I was granted ITA under 189 Visa Class on December 10 (Electrical Engineering), and I will be making an application for the Visa by the end of this month. I wish to know what kind of skill enhancement, new skills should I learn or polish before getting there in Austrailia. I am asking this bcoz I feel that I have good 8-10 months before moving over there and hence adding a skill or two will improve my chances of getting a job there.


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

ShreyGotri said:


> Hi Guys!
> I was granted ITA under 189 Visa Class on December 10 (Electrical Engineering), and I will be making an application for the Visa by the end of this month. I wish to know what kind of skill enhancement, new skills should I learn or polish before getting there in Austrailia. I am asking this bcoz I feel that I have good 8-10 months before moving over there and hence adding a skill or two will improve my chances of getting a job there.


Hi Shrey.. I would say setup LinkedIn account properly and get Aussie driving license soon as possible. 
How many points did you had and when did do your EOI


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

I had 75 points... Lodged EOI on 10th Dec...got Invite on 10th Dec....
Shouldn't I be doing any extra course or learn a software?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

redpill said:


> ShreyGotri said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys!
> ...


Hi,

I’ve been living in australia for almost 3 years. You’ll be able to find a job if you’ve industry experience and excellent communication skills. But please be ready to do any jobs as a start up. There are a lot of job seekers - students (local + international students who completed masters & bachelors in australia).

Cheers


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks! 
Anything specific in higher demand? 
I am asking this because I have served in the government sector for the past five years and have more of managerial experience.


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve been living in australia for almost 3 years. You’ll be able to find a job if you’ve industry experience and excellent communication skills. But please be ready to do any jobs as a start up. There are a lot of job seekers - students (local + international students who completed masters & bachelors in australia).
> 
> Cheers



Yep. Agree with Aswin.
I've been working for tech start up for last 3 years in Perth. Currently I work as R&D manager. Usually employers will train you with any specific skills you need to have. Still I would say learn PS CAD, AutoCAD and Grid simulation softwares. 

Welcome to Australia. DO NOT BUY PROPERTY


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

redpill said:


> Yep. Agree with Aswin.
> I've been working for tech start up for last 3 years in Perth. Currently I work as R&D manager. Usually employers will train you with any specific skills you need to have. Still I would say learn PS CAD, AutoCAD and Grid simulation softwares.
> 
> Welcome to Australia. DO NOT BUY PROPERTY


Hey, is there any issue with buying property? Not immediately but thinking of long term.


----------



## Aburajabfiras (Dec 14, 2018)

*Electrical Engineer*

Hi guys,
I'm an Electrical Engineer and I'm at the last stage before lodging my application to be assessed by Engineer Australia,I have a question regarding the occupation, I put (Electrical Engineer), but what about the specialization ? should I fill it with something because there are just three options 1- Electrical design Engineer 2-railway signaling Engineer 3- signaling and communications Engineer and there is one option which is (no specialization sought) which one should I choose?,bearing in mind that I'm working in construction field not design field.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Aburajabfiras said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm an Electrical Engineer and I'm at the last stage before lodging my application to be assessed by Engineer Australia,I have a question regarding the occupation, I put (Electrical Engineer), but what about the specialization ? should I fill it with something because there are just three options 1- Electrical design Engineer 2-railway signaling Engineer 3- signaling and communications Engineer and there is one option which is (no specialization sought) which one should I choose?,bearing in mind that I'm working in construction field not design field.


To my knowledge specialization stands for any professional course (PG) undertaken by you after your Electrical Engineering. If you have not done any such courses, it is wise not to mention anything about the specialization.


----------



## Aburajabfiras (Dec 14, 2018)

Oarjon said:


> To my knowledge specialization stands for any professional course (PG) undertaken by you after your Electrical Engineering. If you have not done any such courses, it is wise not to mention anything about the specialization.


So, I will choose (no specialization sought) since I have not taken any additional courses after getting my degree.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I had filed my earlier EOIs in 189 and 190 visa (for NSW and VIC) with overall 65 points with 10 points for PTE scores in which my score was overall 76. This exam was given by me in Nov 2017. 
I waited for almost one year to get an invite, but all in vain.
So, I decided to reappear for PTE few days back, i appeared for the same on 31st Dec 2018, and got the results the very next day. This time my overall score is overall 84. 
As far my knowledge is concerned 79+ in PTE gives 20 points. If that's true, than my score may rise to 75.
Do u agree on that?

If yes, than I shall update my EOI in next 3-4 days.

Do u think it's gonna help me get invite in Jan or Feb 2019.
Pls suggest....


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I had filed my earlier EOIs in 189 and 190 visa (for NSW and VIC) with overall 65 points with 10 points for PTE scores in which my score was overall 76. This exam was given by me in Nov 2017.
> I waited for almost one year to get an invite, but all in vain.
> ...


Awesome bro. You didn’t receive 189 invitation yet, right?

If you scored 79 or more in each of the four modules, you’ll get 20 points towards your PR application. If it takes you to 75 points in 189 application, please update it right away. You’ll receive skill select invitation on Jan 11, 2019. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I had filed my earlier EOIs in 189 and 190 visa (for NSW and VIC) with overall 65 points with 10 points for PTE scores in which my score was overall 76. This exam was given by me in Nov 2017.
> I waited for almost one year to get an invite, but all in vain.
> ...


Congratulations bro! If u update ur EOI with 75 points before 10th of Jan....I guarantee that u wd get ur invite on 10th Jan night.....I got mine last month with 75 points..... best of luck!


----------



## Kh4lifa089 (May 22, 2018)

Guys,
What are the chances for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 pts ??


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

ShreyGotri said:


> amitisscorpion10 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Friends,
> ...


Yes 79+ gives score of 20 for english however..79+ in each module of L,R,W,S is for claiming 20 points.. ensure you have it in each module and not only overall


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Members What are the current chances of Electrical Engineer 233311 with 70 points EOI submitted on 6th Feb 2019.


----------



## Johnsy B (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi Friends,

I have done my ACS in 2017 and they have deducted 4 yrs since I am btech from ECE background. But recently one of my friend applied for ACS with same skill set and they deducted 2 yrs.. If I renew now will they deduct 2 yrs or it will be same as earlier? Could yu please advise and suggest.

Also is there anything changed in ACS assessment this year? Appreciate if you could able to advise on this.

Cheers..


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

What documents do we need to provide to claim experience points?


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

redpill said:


> What documents do we need to provide to claim experience points?



You will need the following documents to support your experience claim:

1) Appointment Letter/ Offer Letter (Stating nature of Employment i.e. part time or full time)
2) Payslips ( All preferred or 3-4 of every years)
3) Increment/ Promotion/ Appreciation Letters (If applicable)
4) Provident Fund Statement
5) IT returns/ 26AS
6) Resignation Letter (In case of switching of Job)
7) Job responsibilities Letter


----------



## Johnsy B (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi redpill,

I am not from electrical background. I am from electronics and communication background. So will they deduct 4 yrs if I renew or they deduct 2 yrs as one of my friend they deducted 2 yrs for same skill.

Could you please advise

Cheers..


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

Hi Johnsy .. I only have 2 years work experience in Perth AU. I havent worked anywhere else.

Thanks ShreyGotri. I have all of those documents!! 

Cheers


----------



## methnind (Jan 23, 2013)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members What are the current chances of Electrical Engineer 233311 with 70 points EOI submitted on 6th Feb 2019.


Heya, did you get your invite? I'm in the same boat with 70 points and waiting for 189 Invite


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi guys,
It seems that lots of Electrical Engineers have received invite this year.. the occupation ceiling on Home Affairs website shows 488 invites till Dec round over vacancies of 1000, thats almost 50%. Hope this doesnt slow down the Visa Processing timeline.


----------



## Saadsiddiqi17 (Jan 20, 2019)

Submitted Eoi 25th jan 2019 for 189visa with 70pts for 233311 electrical engineer occupation, what are the chances?


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Saadsiddiqi17 said:


> Submitted Eoi 25th jan 2019 for 189visa with 70pts for 233311 electrical engineer occupation, what are the chances?


Hi Saadisiddiqi17,

With 70 points the chances of getting invitation to apply are very slick at the moment. I I think you should try getting those extra 5 points from English language or something else, with 75 points you may get invited in next round itself.

Cheers,
Oar


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Guys, Jan-18 Electrical Engineer reported grant on immitracker yesterday. Lets hope for a speedy grant for all!


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

Submitted my EOI today with 75 points. (also with 190 WA sponsored)
When do you guys think I should expect an invitation?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

redpill said:


> Submitted my EOI today with 75 points. (also with 190 WA sponsored)
> When do you guys think I should expect an invitation?


April 11 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Reh06 (Mar 30, 2019)

*New points*

Hi all,

With the new points test -
How do you think those who applied already will be affected?

In my situation, I applied with 70 points this March but the expected timeline for invite is only March 2020 and the new points will be made effective from November 2019.

I'm unmarried so i'm wondering if I should update my points again once the new points come into effect. Let me know your thoughts.

Thanks all.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Reh06 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With the new points test -
> How do you think those who applied already will be affected?
> ...


Can you share your points breakdown..


----------



## Reh06 (Mar 30, 2019)

Oarjon said:


> Can you share your points breakdown..


Age - 30
Degree - 15
Australian Masters Degree - 5
English - 20
(only 2 years relevant work ex so won't get those points)

I'm unmarried and turning 32 this year. So by November 2019 i could possibly add 10 more points but i'm wondering whether i should.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Reh06 said:


> Age - 30
> Degree - 15
> Australian Masters Degree - 5
> English - 20
> ...


Hi Reh,

To expect an invitation with 70 points now will be too much of an optimism, given the recent circumstances and invitation round results.

You may decide to wait for obtaining those 10 points, which according to me has two benefits. First being, Electrical Engineering is a Non-pro rata occupation as of now and as the new financial year starts in July-19 there will be a big invitation round, hopefully, as the historical trend goes, which might lend you the invitation, keeping all predictions aside.

Second being, if there is no big invitation round and somehow the trend of less invitations per round continues, then also you will have those extra 10 points by November to get you to the mark of 80 points. Again, with 80 points you should get that invitation with ease.

Cheers,
Oar


----------



## Reh06 (Mar 30, 2019)

Oarjon said:


> Hi Reh,
> 
> To expect an invitation with 70 points now will be too much of an optimism, given the recent circumstances and invitation round results.
> 
> ...



Thank you Oar,
This advice is super helpful. I will wait till November to see if I do receive an invite, if not, I will update my points once the new system is in place and hope for the best. Hopefully the base points do not further increase and make my life harder.
Cheers,
Rehan


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Reh06 said:


> Thank you Oar,
> This advice is super helpful. I will wait till November to see if I do receive an invite, if not, I will update my points once the new system is in place and hope for the best. Hopefully the base points do not further increase and make my life harder.
> Cheers,
> Rehan


Just an addition, if you are thinking about claiming those extra 10 points with your experience in Electrical Engineering field, you might want to get it assessed from Engineers Australia as relevant. It is not mandatory but advisable.

Cheers,
Oar


----------



## Reh06 (Mar 30, 2019)

Oarjon said:


> Just an addition, if you are thinking about claiming those extra 10 points with your experience in Electrical Engineering field, you might want to get it assessed from Engineers Australia as relevant. It is not mandatory but advisable.
> 
> Cheers,
> Oar


Thanks Oar, but i need minimum 3 years experience i think to claim the points. i have two. Also it's so long ago and will be close to impossible to get all the papers I need to prove. 

Fingers crossed the 10 extra points for being single helps.

Cheers,
Rehan


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Reh06 said:


> Thanks Oar, but i need minimum 3 years experience i think to claim the points. i have two. Also it's so long ago and will be close to impossible to get all the papers I need to prove.
> 
> Fingers crossed the 10 extra points for being single helps.
> 
> ...


Good luck. See you on the other side.. lets hope to work together on a project some day!

Cheers,
Oar


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Oarjon said:


> Just an addition, if you are thinking about claiming those extra 10 points with your experience in Electrical Engineering field, you might want to get it assessed from Engineers Australia as relevant. It is not mandatory but advisable.
> 
> Cheers,
> Oar



What if the work experience is assessed for 3 years and the applicant is continuing his job in the same company with the same job title and same job responsibilities then one has to assess that additional experience as well?


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> What if the work experience is assessed for 3 years and the applicant is continuing his job in the same company with the same job title and same job responsibilities then one has to assess that additional experience as well?


Hey,

As long as you are in the same company on same role and you can provide proofs such as payslips, pf statement to back it up, there is no need to assess the additional experience again. You are fine..

Warm Regards,
Oar


----------



## nahid (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,

Any idea if any Electrical Engineer positions were invited in the last month. I have seen only 80s were invited in the last two months. 

Currently my points under 189 is 70. If everything goes well, I will appear in the CCL exam in June. So hopefully end of july, I will be able to score 75 under 189. 

what do you think will be the chances of getting invitation with 70 or 75 in the coming month after July?

Regards,
Nahid


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

nahid said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea if any Electrical Engineer positions were invited in the last month. I have seen only 80s were invited in the last two months.
> 
> ...


Please do well in CCL exam & improve your points. There’s no chance of getting invitation with 70 points in the next program year. Thanks.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Please do well in CCL exam & improve your points. There’s no chance of getting invitation with 70 points in the next program year. Thanks.



What about 75 points?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > Please do well in CCL exam & improve your points. There’s no chance of getting invitation with 70 points in the next program year. Thanks.
> ...


Please check this link:

http://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invitation-latest-estimates/


----------



## Mbehrouzpanah (Jul 7, 2019)

Dear Friends
I want to apply for Queensland 190 visa with Electrical Engineer 233311.
Does it have any additional requirements? It is closed now and I can't check on its website. Does anyone know how it has been last year?
My Net points 70
Work 8+
Age 31
Masters degree 
PTE 65+
Thanks


----------



## nahid (Jul 19, 2017)

Did any one from Electrical Engineering Profession get invitation on 11th July, 2019?


----------



## Farooq.Rwp (Jan 18, 2018)

bro i have the same profile how did you get 5 points for experience


----------



## nahid (Jul 19, 2017)

Farooq.Rwp said:


> bro i have the same profile how did you get 5 points for experience


Well, I worked in the industry for nearly 4 years and got that assessed by Engineers Australia.


----------



## Vjayz (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi Guys, I worked in electrical engineering field for 2 years, 1 year Gap, then again 2 years work. Pursued MBA and 3 years in Banking thereafter. Wondering how much points I'll get from Engineers Australia in assessment. 
Any help?


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Vjayz said:


> Hi Guys, I worked in electrical engineering field for 2 years, 1 year Gap, then again 2 years work. Pursued MBA and 3 years in Banking thereafter. Wondering how much points I'll get from Engineers Australia in assessment.
> Any help?


You will get experience counted from last 10 years, it will be 2+2 =4 years as total experience out of last 10 years. It means you can claim only 3 year experience slot criteria and gain 5 points for experience.


----------



## kvss (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi all,

I recently submitted my EOI (10/10/2019). I'm claiming 80 points (233311), any idea when I can expect an invite? Thank in advance.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

kvss said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently submitted my EOI (10/10/2019). I'm claiming 80 points (233311), any idea when I can expect an invite? Thank in advance.


Under which visa sub class 189, 190 ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvss (Mar 15, 2018)

189


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

kvss said:


> 189


189 visa, with 233311, with 80 points can come anytime between 3 - 12 month or even more..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvss (Mar 15, 2018)

Have you guys checked/researched the opportunities in core field? My consultant and also one of my friends says it is relatively easy to get into core field but many electrical engineers get into IT for various reasons. What are your thoughts?


----------



## noman561 (Nov 19, 2019)

*Noman Farooq - Electrical Engineer with 2 Years and 6 Months of Experience*



Oarjon said:


> Hi Reh,
> 
> To expect an invitation with 70 points now will be too much of an optimism, given the recent circumstances and invitation round results.
> 
> ...


Hi. I am going to apply for EA assessment as Electrical Engineer and my concern is that my degree title is Bachelors of Engineering (Electrical Engineering) and I am also registered in Electrical Engineers Category of Pakistan Engineering Council. But my degree courses have majority of courses related to Electronics. Moreover, my experience is also related to Power/Electrical background as I am working as Electrical Engineer in a Solar Power Company. I am wondering what will be the outcome or designation (Electrical or Electronics) EA will assign me? Any one have the idea???


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

noman561 said:


> Hi. I am going to apply for EA assessment as Electrical Engineer and my concern is that my degree title is Bachelors of Engineering (Electrical Engineering) and I am also registered in Electrical Engineers Category of Pakistan Engineering Council. But my degree courses have majority of courses related to Electronics. Moreover, my experience is also related to Power/Electrical background as I am working as Electrical Engineer in a Solar Power Company. I am wondering what will be the outcome or designation (Electrical or Electronics) EA will assign me? Any one have the idea???



Skills Assessment has nothing to do with the subjects you have studied during your course. At the end of the day, you have your bachelors in Electrical Engineering.

Your experience in Power/Solar background is already defined in ANZCO 233311. If you can prepare 3 CRDs with the proper info and supporting documents, you will be 100 per cent assessed positively.


----------



## noman561 (Nov 19, 2019)

VineethViswan said:


> Skills Assessment has nothing to do with the subjects you have studied during your course. At the end of the day, you have your bachelors in Electrical Engineering.
> 
> 
> 
> Your experience in Power/Solar background is already defined in ANZCO 233311. If you can prepare 3 CRDs with the proper info and supporting documents, you will be 100 per cent assessed positively.


Thanks for your reply @VineethViswan. Can your please elaborate proper info in CDRs???

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

noman561 said:


> Thanks for your reply @VineethViswan. Can your please elaborate proper info in CDRs???
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


The format and requirements are already specified in EA booklet. You have to have your English scores to apply for skills assessment.


----------



## maps_sky (Nov 18, 2019)

noman561 said:


> Thanks for your reply @VineethViswan. Can your please elaborate proper info in CDRs???
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Just make sure that while you are preparing your CDR, do not copy content from internet as they very strict about it and it may hamper your outcome. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvss (Mar 15, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> 189 visa, with 233311, with 80 points can come anytime between 3 - 12 month or even more..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


@abhiausIts been a year and still you are yet to get grant? do the visa processing times also varies depending on the points we hold?


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

I am a B.Tech Electrical with approx 15 yrs of experience in construction/Real Estate in India.
Do I need to undertake any professional course or any other study to work as an electrical engg, after I land in Australia. If yes, please suggest any information about it like course name, its duration and fee involved in it....


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

kvss said:


> @abhiausIts been a year and still you are yet to get grant? do the visa processing times also varies depending on the points we hold?


No it doesn't vary according to the forum once you have received invitation..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Finally Got Grant 189 for me & wife after 2 years of extreme struggle, patience

EA assessment : 06 Sep 2018

EOI: 12 Oct 2018,

Invited : 11 Nov 2019

Anzsco : 233311 

Lodgement date: 08 Jan 2019

CO contact: 14th Jan 2020 ( PCC for all countries + Form 80)

Replied to CO : 02nd Feb 2020

Grant Date: 13th Feb 2020

Thank you all.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------

